# توضيحات عن أختلاف نتائج التحليل الأنشائى اليدوى والتحليل ببرامج الكمبيوتر



## mecheil.edwar (5 أبريل 2011)

السادة الزملاء السلام عليكم
سبق أن تم طرح الكثير من المناقشات عن نمذجة العناصر الأنشائية المختلفة ولماذا نجد بعض الأختلاف بين نتائج الحل اليدوى والحل باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر ...
لذلك وجدت من المفيد أن نقوم بتجميع تلك المشاركات التى شاركنا بها مع الكثير من الزملاء وتبوبيها وتنسيقيها ... وأضافة مزيدا من التوضيحات إليها حتى تحقق أكبر قدر من الفائدة لذلك الموضوع الهام

خالص شكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع الأول :Solid Slab
 وجود أختلاف بين نتائج العزوم على الكمرات للبلاطات ال Solid Slab 
فنجد أن قيم العزوم على الكمرات فى الحل اليدوى التقليدى أكبر من قيم تلك العزوم التى نحصل عليها من برامج ال Finite Element كبرنامج مثل الساب؟؟


----------



## العبد الفقير (5 أبريل 2011)

الحساب اليدوي يعتمد على الطرق القديمة التي فيها معادلات تقريبية وليس المعادلات الصحيحة ولذلك تكون القيم أكبر

بينما الحساب على الكمبيوتر يعتمد على طريقة الحسابات الجديدة التي فيها استخدام الطرق الجديدة

فحيث أن الحساب اليدوي يستخدم طريقة partial differential equations

وبينما بوساطة البرنامج تستخدم طريقة finite element method 

الطريقة الأولى بها كثير من التقريب والأخطاء لا يمكن تجميعها من أكثر من معادلة

فلهذا يتم تفضيل الطريقة الثانية

هذا حسب فهمي البسيط من هذا الرابط

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite_element_method

والله أعلم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156823.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أبريل 2011)

*بداية هناك نقطة هامة يجب أن نشير إليها وهى*

الحل اليدوى يقوم بإهمال جساءة البلاطة الخرسانية بمعنى
Inertia Of Slab = Zero
وبالتالى الحل اليدوى يقوم بنقل جميع أحمال البلاطة إلى الكمرات مباشرة 
*سأقدم لكم مجموعة من الأمثلة :*​*
لو قمنا بعمل بلاطة خرسانية بسمك 25 سم
وقمنا بعد ذلك بوضع مجموعة كمرات بحيث يكون
النموذج الأول : الكمرات بعمق 30 سم
النموذج الثانى : الكمرات بعمق 40 سم
النموذج الثالث : الكمرات بعمق 100 سم
وعرض الكمرات ثابت فى جميع الحالات

بالنسبة للحل اليدوى فى جميع النماذج سنحصل على نفس النتائج لماذا؟

لأننا ببساطة أهملنا جساءة البلاطة الخرسانية
I mean the inertia of slab is zero

وبالتالى جميع الأحمال ستنتقل من خلال الكمرات

بينما لو أستخدمنا البرامج الأنشائية
سنجد أن النموذج الأول نسبة البلاطة فى نقل الأحمال للأعمدة مباشرة دون الكمرات كبيرة
ونجد أن البلاطة تعمل كما لو كانت flat slab

بينما النموذج الثانى : تجد أن نسبة الأحمال المنتقلة من خلال الكمرات قد زادت
النموذج الثالث : تقريبا أصبحت كل الأحمال منتقلة من خلال الكمرات 

ببساطة يمكننا أن نقول :
Inertia of Slab =100 inertia of beams =100 for case 1
for case 2 Inertia of slab =100 ; inertia of beams =200
for case 3 inertia of slab=100 inertia of beams=10000
بمعنى البرنامج تعكس لنا مشاركات العناصر بنسب الجساءة


إذن أيهما أكثر أمانا التصميم بالحل اليدوى أم ببرامج الكمبيوتر 
التصميم بالحل اليدوى سيكون امن 100% لأنه ببساطة هو أقصى قيمة للعزوم يجب أن تصل إليها الكمرات 
(جساءة البلاطة بصفر ) وبالتالى الحل ببرامج الكمبيوتر سيكون أقل كلفة من الحل اليدوى 
وللتحقق من النتائج لا يجب أن نحصل على قيم للعزوم من البرامج تكون أكبر من القيم التى نحصل عليها من الحل اليدوى

ولكن هناك فى الواقع مشكلة أخرى يجب أن ننوه إليها وهى عزوم الفتل Torsional Moment
عزوم الفتل يتم أهمالها بالحل اليدوى أيضا وتظهر تلك المشكلة فى وجود كمرات ثانوية ترتكز على كمرات رئيسية 
الحل اليدوى سيهمل تأثير تلك العزوم عند نهاية الكمرة الثانوية وهذا يعتبر ضد زيادة الأمان لتصميم تلك الكمرة 
وسيهمل أيضا تأثير الفتل على الكمرة الرئيسية مما قد يعرضها لنقص زياة الأمان بتصميم القص

إذن كيف نوفق بين الحل اليدوى والحل ببرامج الكمبيوتر 
أقترح عليكم تعديل نسبة الجساءة M11 &M22 للعناصر القشرية
لتصبح 0.25 من قيمتها الأصلية 
وبالتالى نضعف جساءة البلاطة مما يزيد من قيم العزوم على الكمرات بالحل بالبرامج
وفى نفس الوقت البرنامج سيقوم بدراسة Torsional moment فى حال وجود
كمرات ثانوية 
وبالتالى نكون قد جمعتا بين ميزة الحل بالبرامج وفى ذات الوقت عدم التقليل من الأمان أثناء تصميم الكمرات

وتخفيض نسب جساءة العنصر القشرى سليم إلى حد بعيد 
لأن تعرض البلاطة الخرسانية فعليا للتشقق سيقلل من جسائتها ويزيد من نسبة مشاركة الكمرات فى نقل الأحمال


​*



​


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (5 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه الحل عن طريق الكمبيوتر افضل بكثير عشان
1/بيحاكي الطبيعه اكثر من الحل اليدوي مثال لذلك العمود والكمره فلو فرضنا انه يوجد كمره ثانويه مرتكزه علي كمره رئيسيه فاننا في الحل اليدوي نعتبرهاhinge sbortوالكمبيوتر يعتبرها elastic support اوspring subortوطبعا حل الكمبيوتر هو الصح لان الكمره الرئيسيه هيحصل ليها هبوط وفي الحل اليدوي اعتبرناهاhingeاي انها مثل العمود

2/الطريقه اليدويه لحل بعض العناصر الانشائيه يلزم لها شروط لاستخدامها وذلك يظهر عند حل الفلات سلاب لازم طبعا يبقي البحور متساويه او يوجد فرق لا يزيد عن20% وكذلك اللبشه

3/اسرع
بس من رايي اننا نحل باليدوي اثناء فترة الدراسه لفهم وحس الارقام


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أبريل 2011)

نأتى الان للموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة
سبق أن شاركنا بمناقشة بتلك الموضوع سنقوم بتجميعها وأضافة نقاظ جديدة أليها للوصول إلى نتائج جيدة يمكن أن نستخدمها أثناء التصميم

وقبل أن نبدء بطرح الموضوع الثانى ننتظر مشاركاتكم وأسئلتكم بخصوص الموضوع الأول solid slab


----------



## zzaghal (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا.

**
وحسب علمي واطلاعي (البسيط) فالكود الامريكي يؤخذ في الاعتبار (نوعا ما) موضوع فرق الجساءة بين البلاطة والجسور. حيث حدد الكود ثلاث حالات للمقدار αfm. 
الحالة الاولى: اقل من 0.2 / الحالة الثانية : بين 0.2 و 2.0 / الحالة الثالثة: أكبر من 2.0 

وهذا موجود في الفقرة
ACI /9.5.3.3

فنلاحظ ان القيم من 0.2 الى 2.0 تستعمل نفس المعادلة. وهذا يعني ان تغيير فرق الجساءة ضمن هذا المدى لن يغير النتائج - مع ثبات العوامل الاخرى. وأرى انه تقريب مبالغ فيه.


**
كما اود اطلاعكم علىالبحث التالي بعنوان
Deflection problems in ACI-318-05 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187991.html


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أبريل 2011)

zzaghal قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا.
> 
> **
> وحسب علمي واطلاعي (البسيط) فالكود الامريكي يؤخذ في الاعتبار (نوعا ما) موضوع فرق الجساءة بين البلاطة والجسور. حيث حدد الكود ثلاث حالات للمقدار αfm.
> ...


 

أشكرك على تلك الملاحظة الرائعة جدا جدا
أن تلك المعادلة ببساطة بالكود الأمريكى توضح أن الكود يأخذ بعين الأعتبار الجساءات وتأثيرها على الأنحناء للبلاطة 
ولتوضيح تلك الفقرة 9.5.3.3 من الكود الامريكى ACI 318-08
نقول :
الكود هنا يريد وضع الحدود الدنيا لسمك البلاطة two way slab supported on beams والتى ترتكز على كمرات
ببساطة الكود يقول قم بحساب جساءة الأربع كمرات المحيطة بالبلاطة ثم قم بأخذ متوسط لهم
بعد ذلك قم بحساب جساءة البلاطة 
قم بأيجاد النسبة بينهم ... 
بعد الحصول على تلك القيم وبالتعويض بمعادلة الكود سيكننا الحصول على أقل سمك للبلاطة ذات الأتجاهين two way slab
معادلة الكود توضح أنه كلما زادت تلك النسبة كلما تمكنا من أختيار سمك صغير للبلاطة والعكس صحيح

أن تلك النقطة التى طرحها الزميل الفاضل يستحق عليها كثيرا من الشكر والتقدير 
وهى تعكس لنا أيضا أهمية الفهم السليم لتلك النقاط الهامة

شكرا لك لمتابعتك تلك المناقشة 
وأتوجه بخالص شكرى لكل من المهندس المميز جدا " أحبك فى الله " والمهندس boushy
خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 أبريل 2011)

هناك أمر آخر يساهم في اختلاف القيم بين الحل اليدوي و الحل البرامجي للبلاطات  و قد كنت ذكرته سابقاً بشكل متكرر .

و هو أن الحل اليدوي يعتبر الاستناد على الكمرات صلباً للغاية و بالتالي فإنه لا يوجد أي هبوط ( Def ) في المساند و بالتالي فالفارق النسبي بين الهبوطين أعظمي لأن الكمرات لا تتشوه و هو يساوي هبوط البلاطة منفرداً ( هبوط = Deflection ) مما يجعل العزم الموافق أكبر ما يمكن .

حيث نجد أن عزم البلاطة المستندة على كمر بعمق 70 سم = العزم في كمر عمقه 90 سم ... الخ .

بينما تتشوه الكمرات في الحل البرامجي مع البلاطة مما يخفف قيمة الفرق بين الهبوط للعنصرين و بالتالي يخفف العزوم .

و عليه لتقريب قيم العزوم في البلاطة من الحل اليدوي يمكن تكبير ارتفاع الكمرات بشكل كبير أو ضرب قيمة عطالتها برقم كبير من الأمر Set modifier .. هذه العملية تجعلنا نقترب من الحل البرمجي .


----------



## فحطان (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عى الجميع اود ان اشير الى بعض الملاحظات
1- يجب ان يفهم المهندس اولا مبادئ نظرية الانشاءات وكذللك مقاومة المواد وسلوك الخرسانة اثناء التحميل وهذا الشيء المهم الذي يجب ان يكون المهندس ملما به ولو الاساسيات فهي الاساس للعمل على البرامج الهندسي 
2- ان البرامج الهندسية شيء مهم ومثمر لكن عند ادخال البيانات يجب ان يكون هناك المام بالاساسيات فكثير من البينات تعتمد في ادخالها على الفهم لنظريات
3- ان التطور الحاصل في العالم يحتم علينه موكبته فتطور هائل وخاصة في الابنية الحاليه ولا يمكن ان تجري الان بالحسابات اليدوية كما اود ان اكد على دور التدقيق بالحساب اليدوي في بعض الحالات او لقسم من الحلات.
4- العديد من البرامج تابع لشركات معينة وكل شركة له نظام خاص في الابداع في البرامج التي تتنتجها كما هناك سبقا لاجل ان تربح الشركة موارد مالية طبعا وهذا السباق يكون في من الشركة التي تقدم الاسراع والادق والاكثر اقتصادية
5- على سبيل مثال هناك عدة برامج منها stadd proوكذلك ابروكون وكذلك رام المنت والرام كونكشن حيث وجود كثير من الميزات الجيده لكن لا تخلو من بعض الاحتاجات التي لاتوفرها للمهندس


----------



## فحطان (5 أبريل 2011)

في كل برنامج هندسي يوجد في الدليل في helpكلام عن النظريات التي يعتمدها البرنامج في عمله اما جساءة الخرسانة التي تطرق اليه الاخوه فهذا يكون حسب الكود الذي يعمل عليه المهندس 
بالنسبة الى عزم الي او تورشن فصحيح في اتصميم اليدوي لايوخذ بنظر الاعتبار فليس معنها ان لايوجد كلا لكن هناك حدود له فيمكن ان يهمل في التصميم لكونه قليل لكن في البرامج تاخذ القيمةاي قيمة ما عده الصفر حيث عندما تعطي امر لاي برنامج في التصميم يصمم على القيم اموجوده طبعا في برنامج الاستاد برو ياخذ حدود التورشن


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هناك أمر آخر يساهم في اختلاف القيم بين الحل اليدوي و الحل البرامجي للبلاطات و قد كنت ذكرته سابقاً بشكل متكرر .
> 
> و هو أن الحل اليدوي يعتبر الاستناد على الكمرات صلباً للغاية و بالتالي فإنه لا يوجد أي هبوط ( def ) في المساند و بالتالي فالفارق النسبي بين الهبوطين أعظمي لأن الكمرات لا تتشوه و هو يساوي هبوط البلاطة منفرداً ( هبوط = deflection ) مما يجعل العزم الموافق أكبر ما يمكن .
> 
> ...


أسمح لى أن أشكرك على تلك الملاحظة الهامة 
خالص تحياتى مشرفنا القدير مهندس أبو بكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2011)

العبد الفقير قال:


> الحساب اليدوي يعتمد على الطرق القديمة التي فيها معادلات تقريبية وليس المعادلات الصحيحة ولذلك تكون القيم أكبر
> 
> بينما الحساب على الكمبيوتر يعتمد على طريقة الحسابات الجديدة التي فيها استخدام الطرق الجديدة
> 
> ...


 أشكرك على ذلك التوضيح ... ويشرفنا متابعتك لنلك المناقشات


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 أبريل 2011)

hady2 قال:


> بالفعل فعلت كما قلت مهندس ميشيل
> و اعطاني نتيجة تسليح قريبة جداااااااااااااا من الحل اليدوي
> لكن يعطيني قيمة واحدة بمنتصف الكمرة بأعلاها رغم أن الحديد سفلي
> و لا يعطيني قيم عند بدايتها و نهايتها رغم وجود قيم للحديد لانني أضفت عزوم من الجهتين
> ...



أخي الكريم على الأرجح أنك لم تعرّف العنصر في Define – frame section -- reinforcement concrete – على أنه Beam لأن الحالة الافتراضية أن يتم تعريف العنصر على أنه Column ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة Hidden Beams


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2011)

سنناقش عدة نقاط بذلك الموضوع :
النقطة الأولى 
كيف نمثل الكمرة المدفونة بالبرامج الأنشائية هل نمثلها بعنصر خطى Frame Element أم بعنصر قشرى Shell Elemnt وأيهما أدق

النقطة الثانية 
كيف نفسر وجود أختلاف كلى بين نتائج الحل اليدوى والحل يالبرامج 

النقطة الثالثة 
هى مشاكل وتطبيفات من الواقع العملى وكيف نقدم حلول تقدم لنا نتائج جيدة باستخدام البرامج


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سنناقش عدة نقاط بذلك الموضوع :
> النقطة الأولى
> كيف نمثل الكمرة المدفونة بالبرامج الأنشائية هل نمثلها بعنصر خطى Frame Element أم بعنصر قشرى Shell Elemnt وأيهما أدق
> 
> ...



هناك سؤال رابع أيضاً .. أيهما أدق طرق الحساب اليدوية أم طرق الحساب الآلية .

أبدأ من حيث تبدأ المشكلة ، المشكلة في الكمرات المدفونة أنها تتشوه مع البلاطة تماماً ، و عند تمثيلها على البرامج الإنشائية تلاحظ أن الكمر يتشوه مع البلاطة بشكل كامل و هو بالتالي يصبح جزءاً منها .

تظهر هذه المشكلة جلية في بلاطتين متلاصقتين يفصل بينهما كمر مدفون ، تلاحظ أن الكمر يتشوه مع البلاطتين و تصبح البلاطتين كأنهما بلاطة واحدة كبيرة تعمل باتجاه وحيد و تلاحظ أن العزم الرئيسي هو العزم الموازي للكمر .
و يكون العزم في الكمر المدفون صغيراً لأن الأحمال تنتقل إلى الكمرات الأخرى .
مثال :
بلاطتين كل واحدة بطول 5 م و عرض 4 م ، متصلتين عند الضلع 4 م من خلال كمر مدفون .
جرب هذه الحالة و ستلاحظ أن البلاطتين تعملان كبلاطة واحدة طول 10 م و عرض 4 م .

من جهتي أفضل أن أنمذج الكمر المدفون كعنصر frame إن كان عرضه لا يتجاوز 80 سم ، و أنمذجه كبلاطة Shell إذا تجاوز هذا الرقم .
ليس بناء على نظرية معينة بل بناء على التجارب الكثيرة في هذا المجال .

و أظن أن الواقع يقول أن نتائج البرامج أدق ، إذ ليس من الممكن أن تتشوه البلاطة دون أن يتشوه الكمر معها بشكل كامل ، مما يخفض العزوم عليها و يغير اتجاه انتقال الأحمال .

أنتظر بقية الآراء للمتابعة .


----------



## m_sweedy (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ل م/ميشيل وكل المهندسين المتفاعلين فى هذا الموضوع الهام

مبدئيا اقول انى فعلا فى الساب اقوم بعمل set modifier للبلاطات بقيمة 0.25 واعتقد ان القيمة للكمرات هى 0.35

ولى سؤالين الاول هل تختلف هذه القيم باختلاف نوع البلاطة يعنى solid - flat - hollow

الثانى هل يجوز عمل بلاطة solid slab ويكون جميع كمراتها مدفونة بدلا من الكمر الساقط اى ان عمق الكمر هو تخانة البلاطة وعرض الكمرة مثلا 0.60

متااااابع باهتمااااااااااااام​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 أبريل 2011)

m_sweedy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ل م/ميشيل وكل المهندسين المتفاعلين فى هذا الموضوع الهام​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مهندس محمد السويدى السلام عليكم
وأهلا بك فى تلك المناقشات 

بداية بخصوص السؤال الأول :
هل تختلف هذه القيم باختلاف نوع البلاطة يعنى solid - flat - hollow


نعم تختلف .. الحديث فقط عن البلاطات ال solid Slab with Beams
أننا نوضح فقط لماذا تكون نتائج الحل اليدوى وأعنى هنا بالنتائج قيم العزوم على الكمرات دائما نجد أن العزوم بالحل اليدوى تعطى قيما أكبر من الحل بالبرامج 

ولقد أشرت بمشاركتك إلى نقطة جيدة يمكن أن ننوه إليها ببعضا من التفاصيل وهى قيم تخفيض جساءات الكمرات والبلاطات الواردة بالكود الامريكى UBC1997 وأيضا بالكود الأمريكى للخرسانة ACI318 
أن الكود فى تلك الجزئية يتعرض لمفهوم أخر وهو جساءة البناء ككل فى مقاومة الحركة الجانبية الناتجة من الزلازل خاصة ... تلك الحركة أو قل ذلك الأهتزاز بالبناء سيضيف مزيدا من التشققات لجميع العناصر الخرسانية بالبناء من حوائط وكمرات وأعمدة وبلاطات .... تفاديا لتلك المشكلة وحتى يقدم لنا الكود طريقة عملية نستطيع بها من خلال دراسة البناء تحت نظرية المرونة ودون الدخول فى مشكلات تحليل التشققات وأتساعها تحت تأثير الأحمال المختلفة قدمت لنا تلك الأكواد تلك القيم والتى تزيد من أمان المنشأ وتساعدنا بالحصول على قيم أكثر أمانا للأزاحات الأفقية للبناء

بينما فى حال دراسة سقف مع كمرات - من وجهة نظرى - أرى أنه لن يزيد أمان الكمرات أن نقوم بتخفيض جسائتها لتصبح 0.35 من جساءة المقطع 
لأننا بتلك الطريقة نقلل من قيم العزوم التى سنحصل عليها على الكمرات ...
لذلك بالمشاركات السابقة قلت انه من الأفضل تخفيض فقط جساءة البلاطة وعدم تخفيض جساءة الكمرات 

بخصوص الفلات سلاب وال hollow block slab 
دعنا نقدم لهم دراسة لكل منهم على حدة ونضيفها للموضوع

السؤال الثانى :
هل يجوز عمل بلاطة solid slab ويكون جميع كمراتها مدفونة بدلا من الكمر الساقط اى ان عمق الكمر هو تخانة البلاطة وعرض الكمرة مثلا 0.60​ 
أعتقد أنك بذلك حولت البلاطة من Solid Slab إلى بلاطة Flat Slab وستصل فى النهاية سواء بالحسابات اليدوية أو بالبرامج أن الكمرات المدفونة ما هى إلا ال Column Strip 
ولكنك ستواجه مشكلة أخرى بعد ذلك وهى لابد من تحقيق متطلبات الكود من أقل سمك للبلاطة لا كأنها بلاطة Solid Slab بل كأنها بلاطة فلات وفى تلك الحالة ستحتاج لسمك أكبر للبلاطة ​ 
عموما الحكم فى كل تلك الأمور بجميع الكودات هو قيمة الأنحناء أو Deflection والذى يعنى بشكل او باخر جساءات العناصر ​ 
فستجد ان جميع الكودات تضع ضوابط لقيم الدفليكشن 
والتى تعنى أنه على المصمم ألا يتجاوز الحدود الدنيا لجساءات العناصر الأنشائية التى يتعامل معها ​ 
سنستكمل أيضا تلك النقطة أثناء مناقشة الكمرات المدفونة
تقبل منى خالص التحية​


----------



## ميمو88 (7 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع لكن من الفهم العام لفرضيات التحليل نجد ان اي فرضية تفرض تؤثر علي نتائج التحليل بمعني انو لو افترضنا ان المسند بسيط تعتبر العزوم به تساوي الصفر ولا يسمح بحركة و تزيد قيمة العزم في وسط بحر العارضة اما اذا اعتبرنا المسند مثبت فان المسند يكون به عزم بينما تقل قيمة العزم وسط العارضة و كذا الحال في المسند الزمبرك (spring support ) فهو يسمح بالحركة بتطبيق قانون هوك hooke's law R=k*D والقانون متضمن للجساءة ولكن بالعوده لاصل معادلات التحليل قانون اويلر M/EI=d2y/dx2 - نجد ان جساءة العناصر متضمنة ايضا و ذلك في التحليل بواسطة توزيع العزوم و طريقة الميل والانحراف.
وهذا منا للتوضيح فقط وشكرا علي مشاركاتكم المقيدة .....
ميمو 88


----------



## m_sweedy (7 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بالكود الامريكى ubc1997 وأيضا بالكود الأمريكى للخرسانة aci318



وهل يجوز لنا استخدام الاكواد الامريكية فى التصميم اليس من الافضل الالتزام بالكود المصرى​


mecheil.edwar قال:


> لذلك بالمشاركات السابقة قلت انه من الأفضل تخفيض فقط جساءة البلاطة وعدم تخفيض جساءة الكمرات



تمام انا اخدت بالى من النقطة دى يعنى احنا بنقلل جساءة البلاطة بحيث الكمرة تشيل اكتر فيظهر عزوم الكمرات قريبة من التصميم اليدوي
​


mecheil.edwar قال:


> بخصوص الفلات سلاب وال hollow block slab دعنا نقدم لهم دراسة لكل منهم على حدة ونضيفها للموضوع



ونحن فى الانتظار خلينا ماشيين بالترتيب​


mecheil.edwar قال:


> أعتقد أنك بذلك حولت البلاطة من solid slab إلى بلاطة flat slab وستصل فى النهاية سواء بالحسابات اليدوية أو بالبرامج أن الكمرات المدفونة ما هى إلا ال column strip ​



المشكلة ان فيه ناس بتصمم على انها solid slsb وووقت التنفيذ يقلبها المقاول بقدرة قادر من كمر ساقط الى كمر مدفون بالطريقة اللى قولتلك عليه
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 أبريل 2011)

ميمو88 قال:


> موضوع رائع لكن من الفهم العام لفرضيات التحليل نجد ان اي فرضية تفرض تؤثر علي نتائج التحليل بمعني انو لو افترضنا ان المسند بسيط تعتبر العزوم به تساوي الصفر ولا يسمح بحركة و تزيد قيمة العزم في وسط بحر العارضة اما اذا اعتبرنا المسند مثبت فان المسند يكون به عزم بينما تقل قيمة العزم وسط العارضة و كذا الحال في المسند الزمبرك (spring support ) فهو يسمح بالحركة بتطبيق قانون هوك hooke's law r=k*d والقانون متضمن للجساءة ولكن بالعوده لاصل معادلات التحليل قانون اويلر m/ei=d2y/dx2 - نجد ان جساءة العناصر متضمنة ايضا و ذلك في التحليل بواسطة توزيع العزوم و طريقة الميل والانحراف.
> وهذا منا للتوضيح فقط وشكرا علي مشاركاتكم المقيدة .....
> ميمو 88


 
شكرا على المشاركة 
وأهلا بك زميلنا الفاضل بملتقى المهندسيين العرب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (7 أبريل 2011)

m_sweedy قال:


> وهل يجوز لنا استخدام الاكواد الامريكية فى التصميم اليس من الافضل الالتزام بالكود المصرى​


 
بكل تأكيد المصمم يجب أن يلتزم بكود التصميم الموجود بأشتراطات المشروع ... ولكننا نناقش أفكار ومبادئ أساسية للوصول إلى التحقق وتدقيق النتائج التى نحصل عليها ... ويجب فى النهاية ألا يحدث خلل بين الأفكار الأساسية للتصميم وبين أشتراطات أى كود ...


----------



## زينوسوفت (8 أبريل 2011)

ما هي العناصر التي يكون فيها اختلاف بين الحساب اليدوي و الحستب باستخدام البرمج ؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هناك سؤال رابع أيضاً .. أيهما أدق طرق الحساب اليدوية أم طرق الحساب الآلية .
> 
> أبدأ من حيث تبدأ المشكلة ، المشكلة في الكمرات المدفونة أنها تتشوه مع البلاطة تماماً ، و عند تمثيلها على البرامج الإنشائية تلاحظ أن الكمر يتشوه مع البلاطة بشكل كامل و هو بالتالي يصبح جزءاً منها .
> 
> ...


أشكر المهندس القدير أبو بكر لمشاركته معنا بذلك الموضوع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أبريل 2011)

زينوسوفت قال:


> ما هي العناصر التي يكون فيها اختلاف بين الحساب اليدوي و الحستب باستخدام البرمج ؟


 البلاطات مع كمرات Solid Slab with Beams


----------



## Eng.wsa (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا واتمنى ان اتابعه باستمرار
اما بالنسبه للكمر المدفون فاني ارى انه لا يمثل للبلاطه كمره بمعنى ان الكمره المدفونه تعطي rigidityاعلى للبلاطه
ولا تقسم البلاطه فمثلا اذا كان لدينا بلاطه one wayووضعنا بها كمره مدفونه لتصبح two way فلن تصبح two way
ونلاحظ انه عند مكان الكمره المدفونه كل الذي يطرأ من تغيرات على البلاطه هو سحب للعزم عند تلك المنطقه فيقل العزم قليلا او نادرا ما يتحول لعزم سالب تلخيصا هي كمره وظيفتها زيادة جساءة البلاطه ولن تؤثر في تحليل البلاطه تأثير كبير تقبلوا خالص تحياتي.


----------



## Eng.wsa (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال في موضوع الـsolid slabs في اماكن الاحمال المركزه-مناطق الحوائط التي ليس تحتها كمرات-لا تعطي قيم ملحوظه في الساب في حين انه يوصى باستخدام الفواتير في هذه الاماكن
السؤال هنا : اذا كانت العزوم safe على الساب هل لانضع هذه الفواتير وما هي افضل طريقه لتمثيل حمل الحوائط الغير محموله بكمرات - على السقف مباشرة - هل هي طريقة الـvirtual beam او احمال مركزه عند نقط التقاء الـshells او عمل اذابه لحمل الحائط واضافته الى الاحمال الموزعه على البلاطه(في هذه الحاله هل يوضع كحمل حي ام حمل ميت؟) ؟ ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## التوأم (11 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك على تلك الملاحظة الرائعة جدا جدا
> أن تلك المعادلة ببساطة بالكود الأمريكى توضح أن الكود يأخذ بعين الأعتبار الجساءات وتأثيرها على الأنحناء للبلاطة
> ولتوضيح تلك الفقرة 9.5.3.3 من الكود الامريكى aci 318-08
> نقول :
> ...




شكرا مهندس ميشيل على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنا من حضرتك ان توضح بمثال هذة المعادلة 9.5.3.3 من الكود الامريكى aci 318-08


----------



## hady2 (11 أبريل 2011)

eng.wsa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي سؤال في موضوع الـsolid slabs في اماكن الاحمال المركزه-مناطق الحوائط التي ليس تحتها كمرات-لا تعطي قيم ملحوظه في الساب في حين انه يوصى باستخدام الفواتير في هذه الاماكن
> السؤال هنا : اذا كانت العزوم safe على الساب هل لانضع هذه الفواتير وما هي افضل طريقه لتمثيل حمل الحوائط الغير محموله بكمرات - على السقف مباشرة - هل هي طريقة الـvirtual beam او احمال مركزه عند نقط التقاء الـshells او عمل اذابه لحمل الحائط واضافته الى الاحمال الموزعه على البلاطه(في هذه الحاله هل يوضع كحمل حي ام حمل ميت؟) ؟ ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر




باشا طيب ما تحط كمرة وهمية سمكها مثلا 0.001 متر ملليمتر يعني و أشتغل على هذا الاساس
هذا رأيي و الله أعلم


----------



## Eng.wsa (11 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس هادي لكني اسال ما هي افضل طريقه للتمثيل وليس ما هي الطرق وهل يجب وضع الفواتير تحت تلك المناطق وجزاك الله خيرا وزاد الله من علمك


----------



## hady2 (11 أبريل 2011)

الأفضل وضع فواتير لكن هل يجب ذلك ؟
لا اعلم
أتمنى أن يفيدنا أحد كبار المتخصصين كمهندس ميشيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2011)

التوأم قال:


> شكرا مهندس ميشيل على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنا من حضرتك ان توضح بمثال هذة المعادلة 9.5.3.3 من الكود الامريكى aci 318-08


سأقوم بإرفاق مثال


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2011)

eng.wsa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي سؤال في موضوع الـsolid slabs في اماكن الاحمال المركزه-مناطق الحوائط التي ليس تحتها كمرات-لا تعطي قيم ملحوظه في الساب في حين انه يوصى باستخدام الفواتير في هذه الاماكن
> السؤال هنا : اذا كانت العزوم safe على الساب هل لانضع هذه الفواتير وما هي افضل طريقه لتمثيل حمل الحوائط الغير محموله بكمرات - على السقف مباشرة - هل هي طريقة الـvirtual beam او احمال مركزه عند نقط التقاء الـshells او عمل اذابه لحمل الحائط واضافته الى الاحمال الموزعه على البلاطه(في هذه الحاله هل يوضع كحمل حي ام حمل ميت؟) ؟ ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


 سنناقش تلك النقطة اثناء مناقشة الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2011)

hady2 قال:


> الأفضل وضع فواتير لكن هل يجب ذلك ؟
> لا اعلم
> \


أتفق معك مهندس هادى وسنناقش تلك النقطة مع الكمرات المدفونة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2011)

بخصوص حساب أقل سمك للبلاطة TWO WAY SLAB محاظة بكمرات من جميع الجهات بناء على معادلة الكود
ACI 9.5.3.3
سنقدم ذلك المثال



بداية ولسهولة الحساب يمكن بأهمال قيمة كل من ألفا وبيتا يمكننا الحصول على أقل سمك للبلاطة وفقا للمعادلة 9-13 والمعادلة 9-12
عن طريق قسمة المقام على القيمة 36 وبالتالى نحصل على أقل سمك

سنفرض القيم التالية :
أجهاد الحديد 460 نيوتن / مم2
الكمرة B1 أبعادها : 50سم عمق * 20 سم عرض
الكمرة B2 أبعادها : 70سم عمق * 20 سم عرض 
سنختار سمك مبدئى للبلاطة وليكن 12 سم
سنقوم الان بحساب جساءات الكمرات والبلاطات
جساءة الكمرة بى 1 = 20سم * 50سم * 50سم * 50 سم / 12 = 208333 سم4
جساءة الكمرة بى 2 = 20سم * 70سم 3 /12 = 571666سم4

حساب جساءة البلاطة 
الكمرة بى 1 تتصل بنصف البلاطة إذن سنفرض عرض البلاطة التى تتصل بتلك الكمرة 4متر /2 = 200 سم
جساءة تلك البلاطة = 200سم * 12سم * 12سم * 12سم / 12 = 28800سم4
الكمرة بى 2 تتصل بنصف البلاطة وبالتالى جساءة تلك البلاطة = 250سم *12*12*12/12 = 36000 سم 4

اذن ألفا = (مجموع جساءات الكمرات ) / (مجموع جساءة البلاطات ) = (208333+208333+571666+571666)/(28800+28800+36000+36000)= 12.03

بيتا = طول البحر الأكبر للبلاطة / طول البحر الأصغر = 5/4 = 1.25
بما أن ألفا أكبر من 2 لابد اذن من استخدام معادلة الكود 9-13

أقل سمك للبلاطة = 
h = Ln (0.8 +Fy/1400)/36+9Beta
h = 5000 *(0.8 +460/1400)/36+9*1.25
h= 5000 * (1.12/47.25)
h= 5000/37.8 
h = 132 mm
وبما أن البلاطة غير مستمرة فيجب زيادة ذلك السمك 10%
أى أقل سمك للبلاطة = 132 * 1.1 = 145 مم


----------



## التوأم (12 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بخصوص حساب أقل سمك للبلاطة two way slab محاظة بكمرات من جميع الجهات بناء على معادلة الكود
> aci 9.5.3.3
> سنقدم ذلك المثال
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااا على سرعة الاستجابة​ة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2011)

التوأم قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا على سرعة الاستجابة​ة


 
ارجو الرجوع لاخر مشاركة لى والتى أرفقت معها بقية الحسابات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة
> سنناقش عدة نقاط بذلك الموضوع :
> النقطة الأولى
> كيف نمثل الكمرة المدفونة بالبرامج الأنشائية هل نمثلها بعنصر خطى Frame Element أم بعنصر قشرى Shell Elemnt وأيهما أدق
> ...


 
النقطة الأولى :
كيف نمثل الكمرة المدفونة بالبرامج الأنشائية هل نمثلها بعنصر خطى Frame Element أم بعنصر قشرى Shell Elemnt وأيهما أدق


لنراجع بعض المفاهيم الخاصة بالهندسة الأنشائية حتى نستطيع الوصول لأجابة دقيقة

أولا الهندسة الأنشائية تمتلك 3 عناصر لتمثيل أيه مشكلة أنشائية

العنصر الأول : هو العنصر الحجمى soild element

العنصر الثانى : هو العنصر القشرى shell element
ا
لعنصر الثالث: هو العنصر الخطى frame element

هذه العناصر نستخدمها للنظرية الأم وهى نظرية المرونة

العنصر الثانى هو حالة خاصة من العنصر الأول
والعنصر الثالث هو حالة خاصة من العنصر الثانى 

بمعنى العنصر الحجمى هو الحالة العامة والتى تصلح لنمذجة جميع العناصر الأنشائية بناء على نظرية المرونة

سأوضح الأمر بأمثلة 
مثلا لدينا كمرة خرسانية بعمق 1 متر وعرض 30 سم سنقوم بتمثيلها كأنها عنصر خطى أو فريم فلا خطأ فى هذا فهو تقريب مقبول ومتطابق مع الواقع 
ماذا لو زاد عرض تلك الكمرة ليصبح 5 متر مثلا هل فى تلك الحالة من الصواب ان نعتبرها عنصر خطى 
لن تسلك الكمرة ذلك السلوك وستظهر عليها أجهادات بالأتجاه الطولى (عنصر خطى ) وبالأتجاه العرضى 
إذن فى تلك الحالة لابد من نمذجة تلك الكمرة كانها عنصر قشرى حتى يتسنى لنا معرفى التأثيرات الأخرى بالاتجاه العرضى لذلك العنصر

ماذا لو ذاد عمق تلك الكمرة ليصبح 5 متر مثلا مثل حالة نقوم فيها بعمل نموذج لسد مائى مثلا 
سنجد فى تلك الحالة ضرورة أستخدام عنصر حجمى لعمل نموذج يشتمل على كل التأثيرات وفقا لحدود وإفتراضات نظرية المرونة

إذن نستنتج من ذلك أن تمثيل كمرة كعنصر خطى هو تقريب للحالة الأكثر عمومية وهى تمثيل الكمرة كأنها عنصر قشرى
يكون التقريب مقبول عندما يكون سمك الكمرة وعرضها فى الحدود المقبولة لذلك التقريب

الخلاصة إذن أن تمثيل الكمرات كعناصر قشرية هو الحالة العامة 
وبالتالى الحل الأدق لتمثيل الكمرات المدفونة هى عمل النموذج لها كأنها عناصر قشرية

فى الواقع لدينا الكثير من المشكلات التى يجب أن ننتبه إليها أثناء تمثيل العناصر الأنشائية يجب أن نفكر فيها أنطلاقا من ذلك المفهوم حتى نمثل المشكلات الأنشائية بطريقة هى أقرب للواقع 
ولدينا الكثير من المشكلات سوف نضيفها بذلك الموضوع استكمالا للفائدة


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (12 أبريل 2011)

انا حابب اعطي رأي :
ببساطة إن المشكلة الاساسية ببرنامج الsap ان التحليل المعتمد هو تحليل مرن خطي(سلوك مادة البيتون المفترض هو مرن تماما) بينما في فلسفة التصميم بالكودات العالمية فأن التحليل المرن غير مقبول في كثير من الحالات. ومنها حالة تصميم البلاطات والجوائز الحاملة لها فنحن عندما نقوم بحساب الحمولات على الجوائز بشكل حمولات مثلثية أو بشكل شبه منحرف فإن هذا التقسيم يوافق خطوط الانكسار في البلاطة اذن نحن ندرس الجوائز بلحظة انهيار البلاطة وعندها تتحول البلاطة الى مجموعة أجزاء كبلاطات ظفرية محمولة على الجوائز وهذا مايفسر عدم امكانية أخذ رد الفعل عند دراسة البلاطة العاملة باتجاهين وتصميم الجوائز عليها
اذن الفسلفة العامة في التحليل المرن ببرنامج sap تختلف بالمبدأ عن الطريقة اليدوية في التصميم 
ومن حيث المبدأ كطريقة عناصر محدودة لايمكن لنموذج واحد أن ندرس البلاطة والجوائز بل على الأقل نموذجين الأول البلاطة تعمل (لها قساوة ويجب زيادة قساوة الجوائز الحاملة لها)وأخذ العزوم منها ثم نموذج آخر (البلاطة بلاقساوة انعطافية والجائز بقساوته الحقيقية) (إلا اذا تم التحليل بشكل تحليل زمني وبأخذ السلوك الحقيقي للمواد).


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> النقطة الأولى :
> كيف نمثل الكمرة المدفونة بالبرامج الأنشائية هل نمثلها بعنصر خطى frame element أم بعنصر قشرى shell elemnt وأيهما أدق
> 
> 
> ...



أشكرك على هذا التفصيل ، و قد كنت ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة نفس الفكرة بتفصيل أقل :



> من جهتي أفضل أن أنمذج الكمر المدفون كعنصر frame إن كان عرضه لا يتجاوز 80 سم ، و أنمذجه كبلاطة shell إذا تجاوز هذا الرقم .
> ليس بناء على نظرية معينة بل بناء على التجارب الكثيرة في هذا المجال .
> 
> و أظن أن الواقع يقول أن نتائج البرامج أدق ، إذ ليس من الممكن أن تتشوه البلاطة دون أن يتشوه الكمر معها بشكل كامل ، مما يخفض العزوم عليها و يغير اتجاه انتقال الأحمال .



هل لنا قبل أن نترك هذه الفكرة أن نناقش الحدود التي لأجلها يمكن النمذجة على اساس قشري أم على اساس خطي ..
بمعنى أن طريقتي التقريبية من محض التجربة و الخبرة ، و الحقيقة لا أعلم حدود لهذه الطريقة .

حبذا لو نتابع هنا ... مع الشكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 أبريل 2011)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> انا حابب اعطي رأي :
> ببساطة إن المشكلة الاساسية ببرنامج الsap ان التحليل المعتمد هو تحليل مرن خطي(سلوك مادة البيتون المفترض هو مرن تماما) بينما في فلسفة التصميم بالكودات العالمية فأن التحليل المرن غير مقبول في كثير من الحالات. ومنها حالة تصميم البلاطات والجوائز الحاملة لها فنحن عندما نقوم بحساب الحمولات على الجوائز بشكل حمولات مثلثية أو بشكل شبه منحرف فإن هذا التقسيم يوافق خطوط الانكسار في البلاطة اذن نحن ندرس الجوائز بلحظة انهيار البلاطة وعندها تتحول البلاطة الى مجموعة أجزاء كبلاطات ظفرية محمولة على الجوائز وهذا مايفسر عدم امكانية أخذ رد الفعل عند دراسة البلاطة العاملة باتجاهين وتصميم الجوائز عليها
> اذن الفسلفة العامة في التحليل المرن ببرنامج sap تختلف بالمبدأ عن الطريقة اليدوية في التصميم
> ومن حيث المبدأ كطريقة عناصر محدودة لايمكن لنموذج واحد أن ندرس البلاطة والجوائز بل على الأقل نموذجين الأول البلاطة تعمل (لها قساوة ويجب زيادة قساوة الجوائز الحاملة لها)وأخذ العزوم منها ثم نموذج آخر (البلاطة بلاقساوة انعطافية والجائز بقساوته الحقيقية) (إلا اذا تم التحليل بشكل تحليل زمني وبأخذ السلوك الحقيقي للمواد).



لم تتوضح لي الفكرة هنا أيها الأخ الكريم ... أين الفرق في تحليل ساب و بين التحليل اليدوي للبلاطات .

مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس ابو بكر و المهندس ميشيل شكرا لكم على ما تبزلاة من جهد بالمنتدى 
انا اوافقكم فى نمزجة الكمرة على اساس عنصر قشرى لكن لو على افتراض ان فى كمرة مدفونة بين بلاطتين متجاورتين ونمزجت الكمرة عنصر قشرى مدفون الان اصبحت بلاطة كاملة كيف اذا افرق بين البلاطة والكمرة هنا هل هناك فرق فى meshبين البلاطة والكمرة مع ان دة غير مقبول لكى يتم اللاتصال بين كل النقاط بين الكمرة والبلاطة انا اريد ان اعرف كيف تتم هزة النمزجة على الساب وشكرا لكم


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس ابو بكر و المهندس ميشيل شكرا لكم على ما تبزلاة من جهد بالمنتدى
> انا اوافقكم فى نمزجة الكمرة على اساس عنصر قشرى لكن لو على افتراض ان فى كمرة مدفونة بين بلاطتين متجاورتين ونمزجت الكمرة عنصر قشرى مدفون الان اصبحت بلاطة كاملة كيف اذا افرق بين البلاطة والكمرة هنا هل هناك فرق فى meshبين البلاطة والكمرة مع ان دة غير مقبول لكى يتم اللاتصال بين كل النقاط بين الكمرة والبلاطة انا اريد ان اعرف كيف تتم هزة النمزجة على الساب وشكرا لكم



أعط البلاطات slabs اسم S1 مثلاً و لون اصفر 
أعط الكمر beams اسم S2 و لون أحمر .

يمكنك الآن إظهار الفرق عن طريق إظهار اسم البلاطات أو عن طريق إظهار الألوان من الخيار Set Display Option


----------



## abu_nazar (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير فقط ارجو من الاخوه ايضاح التخفيضات للعزوم في الاعمدة والجسور تبعا لنوع التقييد ولماذا دائما حديد التسليح يكون لاقل من الطريقة اليدوية وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أشكرك على هذا التفصيل ، و قد كنت ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة نفس الفكرة بتفصيل أقل :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بكل تأكيد ...
بداية لنراجع الأفكار الخاصة بالعنصر الخطى أو الفريم Frame Elemnet حتى يتسنى لنا الوصول لأجابة سليمة ...

العنصر الخطى وفقا لنظرية المرونة يدور عند كل مستوى رأسى دورانا يجعل جميع النقاط الواقعة عند تقاطع المستوى الرأسى مع المستوى الأفقى بنفس القيمة
سأضرب مثلا للتوضيح بطريقة أبسط
لنفرض لدينا كمرة عرضها 3 متر وعمقها 1 متر
جميع النقاط عند أى مقطع رأسى للكمرة الواقعة على السطح العلوى للكمرة ستتحرك بنفس القيمة 
بمعنى النقطة العلوية عند شمال المقطع لها نفس الأنفعال للنقطة على يمين المقطع وهكذا
لنفرض الان لدينا كمرة عرضها 5 متر مثلا وعمقها 2 متر 
هل لو أخذنا مقطع عند منتصف الكمرة سيكون من الصحيح أن نعتبر أن الأنفعال عند يسار المقطع بأعلا الكمرة = الأنفعال بالمنتصف = الأنفعال عند أعلا الكمرة جهة اليمين 
بالطبع هذا غير صحيح 

وسأضرب لك مثلا بسيطا جدا لتقريب تلك الحالة 
لنفرض أن مهندس تصميم قام بعمل كمرة معدنية على شكل حرف I Beam 
وقام بعمل عرض الفلانجة Width Of Flange = 1meter
وسمك الفلانجة = 10 مم 
وعمق الكمرة 30 سم 

هل ستقبل منه تلك الكمرة - بصرف النظر عن مشاكل الأنبعاج
لن تتصرف تلك الكمرة بطريقة الفريم ولن تكون الأجهادات عند طرف الفلانجة هى نفسها عند منتصف الفلانجة لأنه ببساطة الفرض الذى يقول أن المقطع كله يدور بنفس القيمة أصبح فرض خاطئ 

لذلك الموضوع يعتمد على 
شكل مقطع الكمرة 
النسبة بين عرض وعمق الكمرة 

بصفة عامة تمثيل الكمرة كعنصر قشرى هو الحالة العامة بينما تمثيلها كعنصر خطى هو الحالة الخاصة 
طالما أن النسية بين العرض والعمق نسب مقبولة فستكون النتائج صحيحة بينما لو زادت النسب عن القيم المألوفة سنجد أن النتائج لن تكون دقيقة وسنجد أن الأجهادات بعرض الكمرة أصبحت بالمنتصف أكبر من القيم النى حصلنا عليها وبالأطراف أقل من القيم التى حصلنا عليها بالحل بطريقة العنصر الخطى Frame Element


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أبريل 2011)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> انا حابب اعطي رأي :
> ببساطة إن المشكلة الاساسية ببرنامج الsap ان التحليل المعتمد هو تحليل مرن خطي(سلوك مادة البيتون المفترض هو مرن تماما) بينما في فلسفة التصميم بالكودات العالمية فأن التحليل المرن غير مقبول في كثير من الحالات. ومنها حالة تصميم البلاطات والجوائز الحاملة لها فنحن عندما نقوم بحساب الحمولات على الجوائز بشكل حمولات مثلثية أو بشكل شبه منحرف فإن هذا التقسيم يوافق خطوط الانكسار في البلاطة اذن نحن ندرس الجوائز بلحظة انهيار البلاطة وعندها تتحول البلاطة الى مجموعة أجزاء كبلاطات ظفرية محمولة على الجوائز وهذا مايفسر عدم امكانية أخذ رد الفعل عند دراسة البلاطة العاملة باتجاهين وتصميم الجوائز عليها
> اذن الفسلفة العامة في التحليل المرن ببرنامج sap تختلف بالمبدأ عن الطريقة اليدوية في التصميم
> ومن حيث المبدأ كطريقة عناصر محدودة لايمكن لنموذج واحد أن ندرس البلاطة والجوائز بل على الأقل نموذجين الأول البلاطة تعمل (لها قساوة ويجب زيادة قساوة الجوائز الحاملة لها)وأخذ العزوم منها ثم نموذج آخر (البلاطة بلاقساوة انعطافية والجائز بقساوته الحقيقية) (إلا اذا تم التحليل بشكل تحليل زمني وبأخذ السلوك الحقيقي للمواد).


أهلا بك مهندس م. سامر وأشكرك على مشاركتك القيمة بالموضوع 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (13 أبريل 2011)

انا اقصد فى العزم والشير مهندس ابو بكر ازى اطلع العزوم عليهم ازى
وعلى الكمرة
وجزاك الله كل خيريعنى ممكن يكون m11على البلاطة المنمزجة على انها كمرة يكوناكبر من m11اللى على البلاطة المنمزجة على انها بلاطة والله اعلم


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس ميشيل اكيد يقصد انك لو اخدت اى كروس سيكشن فى كمرى حتلاقى ان كل نقطة فى الكروس سيكشن دة بتتحرك وتتشوة بنفس القيمة مع كل النقاط فممكن نختزل كل النقاط دة فى نقطة واحدة تمثلهم جميعها وافضلهم هى نقطة على الاكس بتاع الكمرة اللى هو منتصف الكروس سيكشن ثم خد بقا كل نقطة بتاعت كل كروس سيكشن فى الكمرة(مليون سيكشن مثلا) ووقم بتوصيلهم معا حيديك طبعا خط واللى هو الفريم ميمبر لكن لما النسبة بين الابعاد فى الكروس سيكشن دة تزيد نسبيا حتلاقى ان النقط دة مش بتتحرك بنفس القيمة لانها بعدت عن بعضها ومينفعش انها تتمثل بنقطة, لا ناخد كل مجموعة نقط ونمثلهم بنقطة ودة اللى كنا بنعملة فى البلاطات انك تقسمة لشرئح وتدرس كل شريحى لحالها حسب الاحمال اللى عليها 
والله اعلم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المهندس ميشيل اكيد يقصد انك لو اخدت اى كروس سيكشن فى كمرى حتلاقى ان كل نقطة فى الكروس سيكشن دة بتتحرك وتتشوة بنفس القيمة مع كل النقاط فممكن نختزل كل النقاط دة فى نقطة واحدة تمثلهم جميعها وافضلهم هى نقطة على الاكس بتاع الكمرة اللى هو منتصف الكروس سيكشن ثم خد بقا كل نقطة بتاعت كل كروس سيكشن فى الكمرة(مليون سيكشن مثلا) ووقم بتوصيلهم معا حيديك طبعا خط واللى هو الفريم ميمبر لكن لما النسبة بين الابعاد فى الكروس سيكشن دة تزيد نسبيا حتلاقى ان النقط دة مش بتتحرك بنفس القيمة لانها بعدت عن بعضها ومينفعش انها تتمثل بنقطة, لا ناخد كل مجموعة نقط ونمثلهم بنقطة ودة اللى كنا بنعملة فى البلاطات انك تقسمة لشرئح وتدرس كل شريحى لحالها حسب الاحمال اللى عليها
> والله اعلم


 أشكرك على ذلك الشرح الرائع 
وأشكرك لمتابعتك معنا تلك المناقشات
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أبريل 2011)

abu_nazar قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير فقط ارجو من الاخوه ايضاح التخفيضات للعزوم في الاعمدة والجسور تبعا لنوع التقييد ولماذا دائما حديد التسليح يكون لاقل من الطريقة اليدوية وشكرا


 المشاركة رقم 4 بها أجابة على سؤالك 
ولو لديك أى أستفسار اخر يمكنك أرفاقه بالموضوع
وسوف يتم مناقشته 
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## التوأم (13 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نأتى الان للموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة
> سبق أن شاركنا بمناقشة بتلك الموضوع سنقوم بتجميعها وأضافة نقاظ جديدة أليها للوصول إلى نتائج جيدة يمكن أن نستخدمها أثناء التصميم
> 
> وقبل أن نبدء بطرح الموضوع الثانى ننتظر مشاركاتكم وأسئلتكم بخصوص الموضوع الأول solid slab



اولاُ شكرا الاخى المهندس ميشيل على هذا المجهود 
ثانياُ بخصوص البلاطة التى يحيط بها كمرات انا كنت بدرس دبلومة فى الجامعة الامريكية فى التصميم والمعيد قال عند عمل نموذح للسولد اسلب على الساب علشان يكون حل الساب قريب من الحل اليدوى ممكن اعرف )new materials وتكون الــــ modulud of elasticite (E صغيرة جدا للــ slab فقط و materials تانية تكون لباقى العناصر وتكون معاير المرونة الحقيقة وبالتالى البلاطة هتكون الجساءة بتاعت البلاطة ضعيفة جدا وبالتالى سوف يتم نقل الاحمال من البلاطة الى الكمرات مباشرتاُ ثم الى الاعمدة ولكن عند ذلك لابد من حساب الدفيلكش يدوى بعيد عن البرنامج 
اتمنا التعليق على هذا الحل​


----------



## التوأم (13 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة hidden beams



المهندس الرائع ميشيل 
انا عند تمثيل الكمرة المدفونة على اى برنامج بمثلها على انها كمرة دروب وبعدين بصممها عادى وبعد كدة بحدد ابعاد الكمرة المدفونة عند طريق مقارنة الانرشيا(i) الكمرة الدروب مع الكمرة المدفونة انا عارف انى الحل دة امان اكثر وبالتالى مكلف فما رايكم فى هذا الحل ​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> انا اقصد فى العزم والشير مهندس ابو بكر ازى اطلع العزوم عليهم ازى
> وعلى الكمرة
> وجزاك الله كل خيريعنى ممكن يكون m11على البلاطة المنمزجة على انها كمرة يكوناكبر من m11اللى على البلاطة المنمزجة على انها بلاطة والله اعلم



نعم يكون العزم هو m11 و الشير هو v13 ..

و كما أشار أحد المشاركين أعلاه أنه يمكن عمل نموذجين منفصلين لاستخرج نتائج البلاطات و الكمرات .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بكل تأكيد ...
> 
> 
> بصفة عامة تمثيل الكمرة كعنصر قشرى هو الحالة العامة بينما تمثيلها كعنصر خطى هو الحالة الخاصة
> طالما أن النسية بين العرض والعمق نسب مقبولة فستكون النتائج صحيحة بينما لو زادت النسب عن القيم المألوفة سنجد أن النتائج لن تكون دقيقة وسنجد أن الأجهادات بعرض الكمرة أصبحت بالمنتصف أكبر من القيم النى حصلنا عليها وبالأطراف أقل من القيم التى حصلنا عليها بالحل بطريقة العنصر الخطى frame element



أشكرك مهندس مايكل إدوارد على هذا التفصيل ..
لقد قلت سابقاً أنني أنمذج الكمر كعنصر قشري إذا تجاوز عرضه 80 سم موجب خبرتي و تجربتي مع مئات المشاريع .

و إنني أسأل عن أية معلومة عن حدود دقيقة بموجب معادلات أو جداول لتصنيف العنصر أنه أقرب إلى القشري أم إلى العنصر الخطي ..
و لا أكتفي هنا بمجرد النظر الذي يختلف حسب خبرة المهندس .

أتابع معكم باهتمام .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أبريل 2011)

Ebrahim mohammed قال:


> first i would like to thank u all in here ,then i want to know what are the common software that civil engineer use ?
> thank u so much


 CSI Sap200 , CSI Safe V12 & Etabs
This is the software that I use for Analysis


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 أبريل 2011)

حبذا لو نتقيد أيها الأخوة بالموضوع و الحديث عن اختلاف النتائج اليدوية عن نتائج البرامج .

الموضوع لم يفتح للتساؤلات عن هذه البرامج فهناك أكثر من موضوع آخر مخصص لهذه الغاية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أشكرك مهندس مايكل إدوارد على هذا التفصيل ..
> لقد قلت سابقاً أنني أنمذج الكمر كعنصر قشري إذا تجاوز عرضه 80 سم موجب خبرتي و تجربتي مع مئات المشاريع .
> 
> و إنني أسأل عن أية معلومة عن حدود دقيقة بموجب معادلات أو جداول لتصنيف العنصر أنه أقرب إلى القشري أم إلى العنصر الخطي ..
> ...


 
سوف أحاول الأجابة قدر المستطاع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أبريل 2011)

اللبيس قال:


> اين البقية مهندس ميشيل


 أهلا بك زميلا الفاضل وسيتم أستكمال تلك االمناقشات 
وأشكرك وكل الزملاء وخاصة مشرفنا القدير وأستاذى الفاضل مهندس ابو بكر والمهندس محيي الدين
خالص تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> \لقد قلت سابقاً أنني أنمذج الكمر كعنصر قشري إذا تجاوز عرضه 80 سم موجب خبرتي و تجربتي مع مئات المشاريع .
> 
> و إنني أسأل عن أية معلومة عن حدود دقيقة بموجب معادلات أو جداول لتصنيف العنصر أنه أقرب إلى القشري أم إلى العنصر الخطي ..
> و لا أكتفي هنا بمجرد النظر الذي يختلف حسب خبرة المهندس .
> ...


مشرفنا القدير أبو بكر السلام عليكم

سؤالكم رائع حقا ... وأسمح لى أن نستطرد بتلك المناقشة العلمية الرائعة مع كل زملائنا الأفاضل

بداية وكما نعلم جميعا علم الأنشاءات علم قديم جدا ... بدء وتطور مع أحتياجات الأنسان المختلفة على مر العصور ..إلى أن وصل لما وصلنا إليه اليوم ...
والخرسانة تأثرت بذلك العلم وما وصل إليه من تطوير .. غير أننا وفى النهاية وصلنا إلى نقطة تلاقى ما بين القديم والحديث ... 
علم الأنشاءات وهو المتبنى الأول لنظرية المرونة والداعم الرئيسى لها تم تأسيسه على علم الميكانيك وتطور به الأمر أخيرا إلى أن وصل لطريقة العناصر المحددة والتى هى نظرية المرونة بشكل أكثر سهولة وأقل تعقيد فى تقديم الحلول للمسأل المعقدة (رياضيا ) 

علم الخرسانة سلك سلوكا اخر مبنى على أساس العلم التجريبى ... فلدينا معامل وأبحاث وأختبارات .. ونجد أن معظم تطبيقات الخرسانة كالبلاطات اللا كمرية والأعمدة والكمرات ... جميعها قد تم أجراء العديد والعديد من التجارب ... تم أستخلاص نتائجها فى صورة الأشتراطات والقوانين الخاصة بتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة ...

من تلك المقدمة البسيطة نجد أننا اليوم عند نقطة إلتقاء لثلاثة عناصر
العنصر الأول : وهو نظرية تحليل الأنشاءات والحسابات اليدوية التقلدية التى يتم دراستها بالجامعات المختلفة 

العنصر الثانى : هو أختبارات وأبحاث المعامل المختلفة والتى أدت إلى صياغة قوانين وقواعد تصميم الخرسانة وفق الطرق التقليدية المعروفة 

العنصر الثالث : وهو ما نواجهه اليوم كمهندسيين أنشائيين وهو ظهور برمجيات أدت إلى زيادة القدرة على تحليل المشكلات الأنشائية المعقدة .. 
والتحدى الذى يواجهنا بتلك البرمجيات هو القدرة على تحليل وربط تلك النتائج بالطرق التقليدية المعروفة والتحقق منها والوقوف على سبب الأختلافات التى تنشأ بينها وبين الطرق التقلدية 

ونضيف إلى تلك المشكلة مشكلة أخرى وهو أن غالبية الاكواد مازالت تحتفظ بالشكل القديم ولم تقم بتقديم حلول عملية للمشكلات التى تواجه المصممين وأقصد بالحلول العملية هى تقديم نماذج متفق عليها لكيفية تمثيل المشكلات الأنشائية بالبرامج الأنشائية المختلفة ومدى تطابق تلك النتائج مع التجارب والأبحاث المختلفة مثلها مثل الحل بالطرق القديمة التى تجد أن الكودات تسهب فى شرحها 


وسؤالك الرائع هو نموذج لما نتناقش فيه الان ... 
(....للحديث بقية)


----------



## engms2009 (17 أبريل 2011)

الحل اليدوى هو حل تقريبى لان المعادلات معقدة فكان ولابد من التقريب 

والله الموفق


----------



## eng_sabry (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم أخ هادي ورحمة الله وبركاته ببساطة قيمة 0.002 هذه هي قيمة الحديد المطلوب للقطاع ولكنه بالمتر المربع حيث أنك في البادية تختار الوحدات بالطن والمتر وبكل بساطة عند رؤية قيمة الحديد الفعلية بالسنتيمتر المربع تغير الوحدات الى طن سم وماتنساش تغيرها تاني لما تحب تطلع على العزوم والقص


----------



## hady2 (18 أبريل 2011)

eng_sabry قال:


> السلام عليكم أخ هادي ورحمة الله وبركاته ببساطة قيمة 0.002 هذه هي قيمة الحديد المطلوب للقطاع ولكنه بالمتر المربع حيث أنك في البادية تختار الوحدات بالطن والمتر وبكل بساطة عند رؤية قيمة الحديد الفعلية بالسنتيمتر المربع تغير الوحدات الى طن سم وماتنساش تغيرها تاني لما تحب تطلع على العزوم والقص




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا للاهتمام و المعلومة المفيدة مهندس صبري
باركك الله


----------



## wissam 1973 (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و بتفسيراتكم


----------



## اللبيس (18 أبريل 2011)

لمادا توقف الموضوع


----------



## أبو الحمزه (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
طبعاً الحل اليدوي يعطي نتائج أكبر مما يسبب هدر زائد لحديد التسليح وهناك نقطة مهمة جداً في الحل بالبرامج الحديثة وهو أن الحل يتم على أكثر من مرحلة ففي المرحلة الأولى يتم الحساب تحت تأثير الحمولات وفي المرحلة الثانية يتم الحساب تحت تأثير الحمولات والانتقالات الناتجة عن تأثير الحمولات في عملية الحساب في المرحلة الأولى .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 أبريل 2011)

أبو الحمزه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> طبعاً الحل اليدوي يعطي نتائج أكبر مما يسبب هدر زائد لحديد التسليح وهناك نقطة مهمة جداً في الحل بالبرامج الحديثة وهو أن الحل يتم على أكثر من مرحلة ففي المرحلة الأولى يتم الحساب تحت تأثير الحمولات وفي المرحلة الثانية يتم الحساب تحت تأثير الحمولات والانتقالات الناتجة عن تأثير الحمولات في عملية الحساب في المرحلة الأولى .


 
أشكرك على مشاركتك معنا بتلك المناقشة ... 
وهل يمكنك التوضيح أكثر .. هل تقصد P-Delta Analysis 

خالص تحياتى وأهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب


----------



## محمدعيدتونى (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا الطرح الجيد ونسال الله ان ينفعنا به 
 مهندس/محمد


----------



## hussein74 (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ ميشيل على هذا الموضوع العملاق


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 أبريل 2011)

hussein74 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاخ ميشيل على هذا الموضوع العملاق


 


محمدعيدتونى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا على هذا الطرح الجيد ونسال الله ان ينفعنا به
> مهندس/محمد


 
أهلا بكم زملائى الأفاضل بمنتدى المهندسيين العرب
وشكرا لكم ولكل الزملاء على تلك الكلمات المشجعة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 أبريل 2011)

التوأم قال:


> اولاُ شكرا الاخى المهندس ميشيل على هذا المجهود
> ثانياُ بخصوص البلاطة التى يحيط بها كمرات انا كنت بدرس دبلومة فى الجامعة الامريكية فى التصميم والمعيد قال عند عمل نموذح للسولد اسلب على الساب علشان يكون حل الساب قريب من الحل اليدوى ممكن اعرف )new materials وتكون الــــ modulud of elasticite (E صغيرة جدا للــ slab فقط و materials تانية تكون لباقى العناصر وتكون معاير المرونة الحقيقة وبالتالى البلاطة هتكون الجساءة بتاعت البلاطة ضعيفة جدا وبالتالى سوف يتم نقل الاحمال من البلاطة الى الكمرات مباشرتاُ ثم الى الاعمدة ولكن عند ذلك لابد من حساب الدفيلكش يدوى بعيد عن البرنامج
> 
> اتمنا التعليق على هذا الحل​


 
من الأفضل عدم تغير خصائص الخرسانة فتلك مخالفة صريحة للكود 
ولكن تقليل جساءة البلاطة عن طريق تخفيض المعاملات m11 and m22 لتصبح 25% يتمشى مع منطق التحليل اليدوى والذى يهمل جساءة البلاطة كليا ثانيا يتمشى أيضا مع مفهوم تقليل جساءة العناصر نتيجة للتشققات (الشروخ) التى تتعرض لها المقاطع الخرسانية


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
والله يا باشمهندس انا احتارت
لية احنا بنحاول نقرب النتائح للحل اليدوى مع ان اساس الموضوع هو معرفة الفرق بين الحلين وايهم اقرب للصح وليس الموضوع التقريب للحل اليدوى معنى كدة ان حلول الكمبيوتر غير صحيحة او غير معتمدة انا لم اعد افهم شى 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
والله يا باشمهندس انا احتارت
لية احنا بنحاول نقرب النتائح للحل اليدوى مع ان اساس الموضوع هو معرفة الفرق بين الحلين وايهم اقرب للصح وليس الموضوع التقريب للحل اليدوى معنى كدة ان حلول الكمبيوتر غير صحيحة او غير معتمدة انا لم اعد افهم شى 
وشكرا


----------



## hady2 (19 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله يا باشمهندس انا احتارت
> لية احنا بنحاول نقرب النتائح للحل اليدوى مع ان اساس الموضوع هو معرفة الفرق بين الحلين وايهم اقرب للصح وليس الموضوع التقريب للحل اليدوى معنى كدة ان حلول الكمبيوتر غير صحيحة او غير معتمدة انا لم اعد افهم شى
> وشكرا



مشاركة رائعة فعلا مهندس تحسونة
لماذا نحاول تقريب النتائج للحل اليدوي
الأهم أيهما أدق و طبعا من المعروف أن حلول برامج الكمبيوتر أدق لأن الحلول اليدوية بها كثير من التقريب و احيانا التجاهل لبعض معطيات التصميم
مثل اعتبار الكمرة الحاملة لكمرة ركيزة لا يحدث لها تحرك رأسي و الواقع يخالف ذلك تماما
و لذلك أرى - و هذا رأيي الشخصي - أن زمن الحل اليدوي قد ولى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 أبريل 2011)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله يا باشمهندس انا احتارت
> لية احنا بنحاول نقرب النتائح للحل اليدوى مع ان اساس الموضوع هو معرفة الفرق بين الحلين وايهم اقرب للصح وليس الموضوع التقريب للحل اليدوى معنى كدة ان حلول الكمبيوتر غير صحيحة او غير معتمدة انا لم اعد افهم شى
> وشكرا


 


hady2 قال:


> مشاركة رائعة فعلا مهندس تحسونة
> لماذا نحاول تقريب النتائج للحل اليدوي
> الأهم أيهما أدق و طبعا من المعروف أن حلول برامج الكمبيوتر أدق لأن الحلول اليدوية بها كثير من التقريب و احيانا التجاهل لبعض معطيات التصميم
> مثل اعتبار الكمرة الحاملة لكمرة ركيزة لا يحدث لها تحرك رأسي و الواقع يخالف ذلك تماما
> و لذلك أرى - و هذا رأيي الشخصي - أن زمن الحل اليدوي قد ولى


 
بداية الموضوع هو توضيح لماذا تخنلف النتائج ... والنتيجة النى توصلنا إليها هو جساءة البلاطة المهملة فى الحل اليدوى... فلكل حل يدوى أو بالبرامج أو بأية طريقة يقوم بتمثيل المشكلة من الواقع إلى مشكلة إنشائية ثم يقوم بإفتراضات معينة وصولا للحل ... 
ويجب أجراء التحققات اللازمة لتدقيق نتائج البرامج ....
فمثلا من غير المعقول أن يتم حساب الأحمال على عمود بطريقة يدوية وتجد النتيجة مثلا 500 طن ثم تجد البرنامج يعطي قيمة 200 طن مثلا ...
فهناك نسب لأختلاف النتائج ... حتى المبرمجين الذين قاموا بعمل تلك البرامج يقدمون معها مسأل يدوية لتتحقق من المخرجات والقيم التى يعطيها البرنامج 

كل ما نقوم به هو توضيح لماذا أختلفت النتائج ... وذلك لسببين هما الجساءة والتشققات وقد قمنا بتوضيح ذلك 

ومن الأفضل لكل مصمم أن يتحقق من نتائج البرامج عن طريق الحل اليدوى ..


----------



## hady2 (19 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> فمثلا من غير المعقول أن يتم حساب الأحمال على عمود بطريقة يدوية وتجد النتيجة مثلا 500 طن ثم تجد البرنامج يعطي قيمة 200 طن مثلا ...
> فهناك نسب لأختلاف النتائج ... حتى المبرمجين الذين قاموا بعمل تلك البرامج يقدمون معها مسأل يدوية لتتحقق من المخرجات والقيم التى يعطيها البرنامج
> 
> كل ما نقوم به هو توضيح لماذا أختلفت النتائج ... وذلك لسببين هما الجساءة والتشققات وقد قمنا بتوضيح ذلك
> ...



كلام رائع مهندس ميشيل أو مايكل لا أدري


الحل اليدوي هام جدا للتأكد من سلامة الحل بالبرامج
و لابد أن يكون كل مهندس ملما بالقيم المنطقية للعزوم و قوى القص و كمية الحديد المنطقية اللازمة لتسليح عنصر ما


----------



## اللبيس (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي هذه الاراء التي تزيد من قدرتنا علي فهم الموضوع ببساطة 
واتمني ان يأتي يوم واشارك برأيي المتواضع بعد التمكن من التصميم حيث اني جديد في التصميم 
وحتي لا اقول شيئ خطأ يضر احد الزملاء


----------



## م.الاردنية (19 أبريل 2011)

اتوقع لان الحل اليدوي يعتمد على قواين وكودات مختلفه عن المستخدمه في برامج الحاسوب...


----------



## م . أبو بكر (19 أبريل 2011)

أريد أن اذكر بقضية غاية في الأهمية ، هو أن برامج الكمبيوتر الإنشائية *برامج عمياء* ، تعطي مخرجاتها بناء على مدخلاتك .

و بالتالي فإن خطأ المدخل يقابلها خطأ المخرج ، و كم هي الأخطاء المتوقعة بالإدخالات سيما في المنشآت الكبيرة .
فقد يهمل المصمم تعديل أحد البارامترات مما يغير النتائج بصورة كبيرة .

لهذا كان لا بد من التحقق من النتائج و مقاربتها مع حساب يدوي تقريبي ، يدعم الحس الهندسي .. و إلا فإن احتمال الخطأ كبير .

حصل هذا في كثير من المشاريع التي قمت بتدقيقها لمهندسين كبار و محترفين في مجال التصميم ، لكن فاتهم بعض المدخلات و تسبب في أخطاء كارثية في التصميم .

و كان من الممكن تلافي ذلك بعدم الاعتماد الأعمى على هذه البرامج و محاولة التحقق من النتائج و مقاربتها مع النتائج اليدوية المألوفة .

هذا و يجب أن لا يزيد الفارق بين التصميم اليدوي و التصميم الآلي عن حد معين و إلا فإن أحدهما على الأقل يحوي خطأ ما .

من اللطيف أن نذكر أن برنامج ( SAP ( Structural Analysis Program . و عندما صدر هذا الاختصار استهجنه البعض بداية حيث أن كلمة Sap بالانكليزية تعني ( أحمق ) . و قد استنكروا هذا الاختصار .

لكنهم وافقوا عليه ليبينوا للمستخدم أن هذا البرنامج أحمق و أن العبئ الأساس سقع على عاتق المهندس المصمم .
مع التحية .


----------



## hady2 (19 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> هذا و يجب أن لا يزيد الفارق بين التصميم اليدوي و التصميم الآلي عن حد معين و إلا فإن أحدهما على الأقل يحوي خطأ ما .



أحيانا يصل الفرق معي الى 10 % فارق
هل الرقم ده معقول يا أخواننا الخبرة أم مبالغ فيه ؟


----------



## اللبيس (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## hady2 (19 أبريل 2011)

اللبيس قال:


> السلام عليكم


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله


----------



## اللبيس (20 أبريل 2011)

hady2 قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله



اهلا بيك اخ هادي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 أبريل 2011)

hady2 قال:


> أحيانا يصل الفرق معي الى 10 % فارق
> هل الرقم ده معقول يا أخواننا الخبرة أم مبالغ فيه ؟



يختلف الأمر حسب حجم المنشأ ، و بشكل عام يعتبر هذا الفارق مقبول .


----------



## hady2 (20 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> يختلف الأمر حسب حجم المنشأ ، و بشكل عام يعتبر هذا الفارق مقبول .



مشكور للرد يا باشمهندس أبو بكر


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (21 أبريل 2011)

بصورة عامة ..
الاختلاف في النتائج بين الطرق يأتي من اختلاف الفرضيات الأساسية لكل طريقة , فنجد كل طريقة مبنية على فرضيات معينة تختلف عن الطرق الاخرى . 

والبرامج الانشائية عادة تكون أكثر دقة من الطرق اليدوية لأن نمذجة المنشأ في هذه البرامج أقرب الى الواقع من النمذجة بالطرق اليدوية , وذلك بسبب أن الطرق اليدوية تهمل بعض التأثيرات وتقرب المعادلات الرياضية من اجل تسهيل الحل .


----------



## hossamkatab (27 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله
ياريت يتم فتح موضوع للنقاش فى العزوم السالبه الماخذوة للتصميم فى البلاطات المسطحه لان فى الغالب بيكون فيها زيادة كبيرة عن الحل اليدوى ويكون العزوم ماخدوه من البرنامج على وش العمود.
ويمكن التاكد من ذلك بحل بلاطة منتظمة البحور مثلا 8 م وحلها بطريقة الاطارات المستمرة وحلها مرة اخرى بالساب ونقارن النتائج وسنجد ان العزوم الموجبه متقاربه ولكن العزوم السالبه يوجد بها زيادة كبيرة قد تكون الضعف عند وش العمود .


----------



## hady2 (27 أبريل 2011)

hossamkatab قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> ياريت يتم فتح موضوع للنقاش فى العزوم السالبه الماخذوة للتصميم فى البلاطات المسطحه لان فى الغالب بيكون فيها زيادة كبيرة عن الحل اليدوى ويكون العزوم ماخدوه من البرنامج على وش العمود.
> ويمكن التاكد من ذلك بحل بلاطة منتظمة البحور مثلا 8 م وحلها بطريقة الاطارات المستمرة وحلها مرة اخرى بالساب ونقارن النتائج وسنجد ان العزوم الموجبه متقاربه ولكن العزوم السالبه يوجد بها زيادة كبيرة قد تكون الضعف عند وش العمود .



أستاذ حسام نفس مشكلتي تقريبا
دلوقتي لما تحل بلاطة
solid slab
ببرنامج
sap
يعطيك البرنامج عزوم عالية جدا عند الأعمدة
فبينما الباكية كلها يكفيها 5 أسياخ قطر 10 ملليمتر للمتر الطولي تجد العزم عند العمود لا يكفيه أحيانا عشرة أسياخ من نفس القطر للمتر ؟
هل هذه النتائج سليمة أم ان الخطأ في نمذجتي
و هل اتجاهل هذه النتائج ؟
و متى أتجاهلها ؟
أحيانا يكون عزم زائد جوار العمود يشغل سنتيمترات قليلة و أحيانا بالأمتار المربعة
نرجو من السادة الخبراء افادتنا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2011)

hossamkatab قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> ياريت يتم فتح موضوع للنقاش فى العزوم السالبه الماخذوة للتصميم فى البلاطات المسطحه لان فى الغالب بيكون فيها زيادة كبيرة عن الحل اليدوى ويكون العزوم ماخدوه من البرنامج على وش العمود.
> ويمكن التاكد من ذلك بحل بلاطة منتظمة البحور مثلا 8 م وحلها بطريقة الاطارات المستمرة وحلها مرة اخرى بالساب ونقارن النتائج وسنجد ان العزوم الموجبه متقاربه ولكن العزوم السالبه يوجد بها زيادة كبيرة قد تكون الضعف عند وش العمود .


 أهلا بك مهندس حسام
النقطة التى تشير إليها جديرة حقا بالأهتمام والبحث
وسوف نضيفها للموضوع
ويمكننا أن نحددها كما أشرت كالتالى :
قيم العزوم بالبلاطات اللاكمرية عند الركائز

تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2011)

hady2 قال:


> أستاذ حسام نفس مشكلتي تقريبا
> دلوقتي لما تحل بلاطة
> solid slab
> ببرنامج
> ...


سوف أراجع تلك النقطة وأقدم لك ما توصلت إليه .. المهندس حسام يناقش البلاطات اللاكمرية أو الفلات السلاب ... وأنت تشير إلى البلاطات الكمرية ... سوف أعمل موديل وأوافيك بنتائج ما توصلت إليه

وشكرا جزيلا لك مهندس هادى


----------



## hossamkatab (28 أبريل 2011)

افضل طريقة من وجه نظرى لايجاد قيم منطقيه فى البلاطات اللاكمريه هو ان بما يقوم به برنامج السيف فى الشرائح وعلى سبيل المثال لو عندى الحديد الاضافى قى مسافة 3 م مثلا اقوم بجمع متوسط العزوم فى مسافة 3م وهى عرض الشريحة ومقاسة من وش العمود ثم تكون العزوم /م تساوى مجموع العزم /3 او ان يتم التصميم على العزم الاجمالى ويكون القطاع 100*300 كما لو كنا نصمم شريحة عمود فى الحسابات اليدويه وهى تعطى نتائج متقاربه للحل اليدوى فى حاله استخدام طريقة equivalent frame ما رائيهم فى هذه الطريقه


----------



## hossamkatab (28 أبريل 2011)




----------



## hady2 (28 أبريل 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سوف أراجع تلك النقطة وأقدم لك ما توصلت إليه .. المهندس حسام يناقش البلاطات اللاكمرية أو الفلات السلاب ... وأنت تشير إلى البلاطات الكمرية ... سوف أعمل موديل وأوافيك بنتائج ما توصلت إليه
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك مهندس هادى



شديد الشكر لاهتمامك مهندس مايكل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 أبريل 2011)

hossamkatab قال:


> افضل طريقة من وجه نظرى لايجاد قيم منطقيه فى البلاطات اللاكمريه هو ان بما يقوم به برنامج السيف فى الشرائح وعلى سبيل المثال لو عندى الحديد الاضافى قى مسافة 3 م مثلا اقوم بجمع متوسط العزوم فى مسافة 3م وهى عرض الشريحة ومقاسة من وش العمود ثم تكون العزوم /م تساوى مجموع العزم /3 او ان يتم التصميم على العزم الاجمالى ويكون القطاع 100*300 كما لو كنا نصمم شريحة عمود فى الحسابات اليدويه وهى تعطى نتائج متقاربه للحل اليدوى فى حاله استخدام طريقة equivalent frame ما رائيهم فى هذه الطريقه


 سأبحث معك فى تلك النقطة وما سأصل إليه من نتائج سنقوم بطرحه للمناقشة


----------



## lordamoor (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
احب اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الشيق و الهام و انا عن نفسي متابعه باهتمام كبير 
لاني واجهت نفس المشاكل التي تناقش سواء في البلاطات الكمريه او الا كمريه و نفس الموضوع العزوم عند وش العمود في البلاطات الا كمريه بتكون كبيره جدا بالنسبه للحل اليدوي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أبريل 2011)

lordamoor قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> احب اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الشيق و الهام و انا عن نفسي متابعه باهتمام كبير
> لاني واجهت نفس المشاكل التي تناقش سواء في البلاطات الكمريه او الا كمريه و نفس الموضوع العزوم عند وش العمود في البلاطات الا كمريه بتكون كبيره جدا بالنسبه للحل اليدوي


 أهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب


----------



## hossamkatab (30 أبريل 2011)

لناخذ مثال لكمرة عاديه مدفونه بابعاد 0.3*1 م ذات 3 بحور 8 م وعليها حمل 1 طن/م2 ونحلها مرة باستخدام frme element عادى ونهمل الوزن الذاتى وستكون العزوم كتالى



العزم السالب 6.39 والعزم الموجب 5.1 م.طن
ونحل نفس الكمرة ولكن باستخدام SHELL ELEMENT ونبفس الابعاد 



ونلاحظ ان العزوم الموجبه تقريبا مثل الحل الاول ولكن العزوم السالبه بها زيادة نتيجة تغيرها الكبير من نقطة لاخرة قرب الركيزة
نبدا بعمل DESIGN STRIP فى برنامج السيف وبنفس عرض الكمرة ونلاحظ الاتى



بعد اخذ متوسط قيم العزوم على عرض الكمرة تكون النتائج تقريبا كالحل الاول هذا يوضح اهميه الشرائح
طب ... ماذا يحدث لو كان عرض الكمرة 2 م وهذا لن يغير فى قيم الحل الاول FRAME ELEMENT مع اهمال الوزن ولكن نشوف SHEEL 



باختلاف عرض الشريحه عن المتر ستكون قيم العزوم مختلف عن حل الفريم ولا يصح اخذها ولكن بعد عمل شريحه بعرض الكمرة سنشاهد الاتى



اصبحت قيم العزوم هى الصح مثل الحل الاول 
ومن هنا نلاحظ انه لابد من عمل شريحة تمثل عرض الكمرات المدفون بعرض الكمر واخد قيم العزوم المتوسطة وكذلك فى البلاطات اللاكمريه لابد من عمل شريحة فى السيف فى منطقة COLUMN STRIP والتى سيكون فيها الحديد الاضافى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 مايو 2011)

hossamkatab قال:


> لناخذ مثال لكمرة عاديه مدفونه بابعاد 0.3*1 م ذات 3 ...........................................


 
مشاركة وتحليل رائع جدا مهندس حسام
تقبل منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hossamkatab (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور مهندسنا الكبير ونود ان تشاركنا فى هذا الموضوع
مما سبق ارى ان تغيير العزوم على البلاطه هو الاقرب للواقع حيث تتغير العزوم نتيجة البعد او القرب من الركيزه ولكن الاكواد لسهوله الحل تقوم بعمل شريحة والحل كما لو كانت اطار وتكون العزوم عليها هى متوسط العزوم فى عرض الشريحة .
فهل الافضل ان يكون التصميم على نقطة من البرامج تكون على وش العمود 
ام الافضل ان نقوم بما يقوم به الكود لعمل شريحة وهذا متاح فى البرامج مثل سيف وتصميم الحديد على العزوم داخل الشريحة وهو حل اقتصادى كثير


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (2 مايو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نأتى الان للموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة
> سبق أن شاركنا بمناقشة بتلك الموضوع سنقوم بتجميعها وأضافة نقاظ جديدة أليها للوصول إلى نتائج جيدة يمكن أن نستخدمها أثناء التصميم
> 
> وقبل أن نبدء بطرح الموضوع الثانى ننتظر مشاركاتكم وأسئلتكم بخصوص الموضوع الأول solid slab


 انا مهندسة مدنى لااعمل ونسيت كثير لكنى اتذكر قول اساتذتى فى هذا الموضوع وهو ان حل الsolid slab بالحل اليدوى اكثر امانا من الكمبيوتر


----------



## التوأم (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
احب ان اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع
اتمنى ان يتم فتح موضوع السلم الحلزونى بحل اليدوى وبلحل على برنامج الساب او اى برنامج ... لو تم حل السلم الحلزونى يدوى سوف نلاحظ اختلاف كبير جدا عن الحل عن طريق الساب ولذلك لان العزوم الاساسية على هذا السلم هى الناتجة من عزم الاتواء(torsion) ولكن على برنامج الساب تكون العزوم فقط فى اتحاه M11 & M22 وهذا لا يكفى لتصميم مثل هذا السلم 
ارجوا مناقشة هذا النقطة المهمة وذلك لان كثير من المهندسين يعتمدوا على حل السلم على الساب وبالتالى هذا الحل غير امن بشكل كبير جدا جدا


----------



## hossamkatab (4 مايو 2011)

فى السلالم الحلزونيه يتم التصميم على الحديد الرئيسى على قوة الشد فى السلم f22 او يمكن عمل frame element يمثل السلم لايجاد القوة عليه بسهوله


----------



## مهندس حوده مصري (5 مايو 2011)

ازاي اكيد لازم النتائج تكون متقاربه الي حد ا كبير ما لم تكون متطابقة


----------



## hady2 (5 مايو 2011)

مهندس حوده مصري قال:


> ازاي اكيد لازم النتائج تكون متقاربه الي حد ا كبير ما لم تكون متطابقة




لأ طبعا يا باشمهندس
نظريات الحل مختلفة
غير ان حلول الكمبيوتر أقرب للواقع بكثير
بينما معظم الحل اليدوي افتراضات


----------



## alihadaaa (8 مايو 2011)

انصح المهندس المدني ان يجد طريقه مناسبه للمراجعة اليدوية


----------



## sameh_majeed (13 مايو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء .. ممكن اعلامي باي البرامج المستخدمه بالتصاميم الكونكريتيه و التي تدعم الكود الامريكي ؟ خصوصا اني علمت بان الكثير من البرامج في الوقت الحالي تم رفضها دوليا و لا تستخدم مع التصميم مثل برنامج STAAD Pro حيث علمت ان البرناجم يحتوي على الكثير من نقاط الضعف في التصميم الكونكريتي , كما ان دوله الامارات من الدول المتقدمه في هذا المجال, فأرجو اعلامي بالبرامج المستخدمه للتصميم الكونكريتي و الستيل , مع الشكر و التقدير,


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 أغسطس 2011)

مرة أخرى زملائى الأفاضل أود ان نستكمل معا ذلك الموضوع

لقد تم طرح ذلك الموضوع للمناقشة :

الموضوع الثانى : الكمرات المدفونة
سبق أن شاركنا بمناقشة بتلك الموضوع سنقوم بتجميعها وأضافة نقاظ جديدة أليها للوصول إلى نتائج جيدة يمكن أن نستخدمها أثناء التصميم

وسوف نتابع الموضوع الثانى وأتمنى ان نصل لتفسيرات وحلول أنشائية جيدة لتلك المشكلة


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (16 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعينك على فعل الخير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أشكرك مهندس مايكل إدوارد على هذا التفصيل ..
> لقد قلت سابقاً أنني أنمذج الكمر كعنصر قشري إذا تجاوز عرضه 80 سم موجب خبرتي و تجربتي مع مئات المشاريع .
> 
> و إنني أسأل عن أية معلومة عن حدود دقيقة بموجب معادلات أو جداول لتصنيف العنصر أنه أقرب إلى القشري أم إلى العنصر الخطي ..
> ...


 
بداية أشكر المهندس القدير أبو بكر على ذلك السؤال الرائع ..
وصراحة ذلك السؤال - من وجهة نظرى - يمثل ثغرة ونقطة ضعف بمعظم كودات الخرسانة عامة ...

إن تصميم المقاطع الخرسانية بناء على نظرية الأنهيار أو ما نسميه Ultimate load تعتمد على فرض أساسى هام وهو أن الأنفعالات التى تحدث بالمقطع الخرسانى أنفعالات خطية Linear Strain ولكن لم تضع غالبية الأكواد حدودا لذلك الفرض إلا ببعض الأشارات القليلة والتى سوف أشير إليها...

فمثلا عند تصميم الأعمدة غالبية الأكواد تشترط ألا يزيد عمق المقطع عن 4 أو 5 أضعاف عرض المقطع ...

بينما مثلا بالنسبة للكمرات لم تحدد معظم الأكواد -بحسب ما أعلم - أى أشتراطات تحدد أبعاد للمقاطع بحيث يكون خارج هذه الحدود فرض خطية الأنفعالات غير صحيح .. مثال ذلك الكمرات التى نناقشها ..
فمثلا إلى أى مدى نعتبر حدودا صحيحة لعرض الكمرات هلا 50 سم أم 100 سم أم 200 سم ... بكل تأكيد سيختلف توزيع الأجهادات على المقطع كلما تغيرت أبعاد المقاطع بصفة عامة سواء عمق المقطع أو عرض المقطع ...

الدراسات التى أنتبهت لتلك المشكلة هى ما يعرف ب Truss analogy أو طريقة ال tie and strut method تلك الطريقة أنتبهت إلى أن أختلاف عمق المقطع الخرسانى سيؤثر على طريقة عمل الأنفعالات ومثال على ذلك الكمرات العميقة .. 

لذلك كثيرا ما يسأل الكثير من الزملاء ما كيف أصمم حوائط القص هل أصممها على أنها عمود أم حائط ...
حينما تقرأ الكود الأمريكى مثلا ستجد أنه لا يوجد أختلاف بين الحائط والعمود ولكن إذا زادت الأبعاد عن حدود معينة نلجأ للتصميم الأكثر أمنا وفهما لطريقة عمل المقطع الخرسانى وهى طريقة ال truss analogy 

كودات المنشاءات المعدنية كانت أكثر وضوحا ودقة من كودات الخرسانة فى تلك النقطة ..فعند تصميم أى مقطع معدنى لديك نسب محددة ومعروفة لسماكات وأبعاد المقطع خارج تلك الحدود ستصبح فرضية الأنفعالات الخطية على كامل المقطع غير صحيحة ..
فمثلا لا يمكن تصميم كمرة معدنية بعرض 300 سم وسمك الفلانجة 10 مم بصرف النظر عن مشكلة الأنبعاج .. فتلك مشكلة أخرى ...
أود لو يسمح لى الوقت بأن أقدم موضوعا كاملا بخصوص حوائط القص ..
ولكن من الخير أن نكمل أولا ما بدأناه بذلك الموضوع ...
واتمنى أن يساهم معى بقية الزملاء بتحديث تلك المناقشات سواء بمشاركتهم الفعالة أو بطرحهم الأسئلة التى تساعدنا أن نصل لحلول تقدم لنا تفسيرات وأيضاحات أكثر لتلك المادة الرائعة أعنى الخرسانة المسلحة 

تحياتى


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررر


----------



## saber83 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيرا اخ ميشيل على مثل هذة المعلومات القيمة التى لم تخرج الا من مهندس فاهم ومواكب على الجديد فى مجال الهندسة المدنية
اود ان اعقب واسال
على قدر فهمى من هذة المشاركة ان البرامج الانشائية تقوم بجعل البلاطة تساهم بجزء من قدرتها على توصيل الاحمال للاعمدة ولتكن 25. والباقى تقوم بة الكمرات وبالتالى يظهر العزم الحقيقى على الكمرات ويتم تصميم قطاع الكمرات بناء على العزم
فكيف هذا يتم وانا بحدد قطاع الكمرة اصلا وبعمل ايضا set modifier=.25 
بمعنى ادق ازاى اعمل set modifier =.25 واجبر البلاطة على نقل جزء من الاحمال وانا محدد قطاع الكمرة ايضا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 أكتوبر 2011)

saber83 قال:


> شكرا جزيرا اخ ميشيل على مثل هذة المعلومات القيمة التى لم تخرج الا من مهندس فاهم ومواكب على الجديد فى مجال الهندسة المدنية
> اود ان اعقب واسال
> على قدر فهمى من هذة المشاركة ان البرامج الانشائية تقوم بجعل البلاطة تساهم بجزء من قدرتها على توصيل الاحمال للاعمدة ولتكن 25. والباقى تقوم بة الكمرات وبالتالى يظهر العزم الحقيقى على الكمرات ويتم تصميم قطاع الكمرات بناء على العزم
> فكيف هذا يتم وانا بحدد قطاع الكمرة اصلا وبعمل ايضا set modifier=.25
> بمعنى ادق ازاى اعمل set modifier =.25 واجبر البلاطة على نقل جزء من الاحمال وانا محدد قطاع الكمرة ايضا


 
أشكرك على المتابعة ...
دائما كما تقول الحكمة القديمة الحاجة أم الأختراع ... منذ زمن قريب وقبل ظهور الحاسبات والتطور الهائل الذى حدث بالهندسة الأنشائية عموما كانت معظم الكتب بتحليل الأنشاءات تعتمد على التقريب والتبسيط قدر الأمكان حتى يسهل حل المنشاءات ...

لذلك من ضمن تلك الحلول وكما أشرنا سابقا خاصة بالكمرات .. ستجد أن مثلثات نقل الحمل التى نقوم برسمها والتى توزع الحمل من البلاطة للعمود هى ببساطة تعتبر أن جساءة البلاطة = صفر 
وبالتالى الأحمال يتم توزيعها مباشرة على الكمرات ...
إنها طريقة ذكية للحصول على أقصى نتائج للأحمال على الكمرات وفى ذات الوقت لتبسيط تلك المسألة الأنشائية المعقدة ...

فنستطيع أن نقول أن أقصى عزوم ستتولد على الكمرات هى التى نحصل عليها بالحساب اليدوى ..وستجد أن الحلول بأى برنامج سيعطى قيما أقل 

الان وبعد ظهور البرامج تجد أن النتائج سوف تختلف من الحاسبات عن الحل اليدوى .. ودائما ستلاحظ أختلاف قيم العزوم بأختلاف سمك البلاطة ويمكنك التحقق من ذلك كما سبق وأشرنا ..

نأتى الان للجزئية الثانية من السؤال وهى نسبة 25% من مقطع الخرسانة ...

أنك ببساطة وتبعا لنظرية المرونة التى تعمل معها البرامج الأنشائية كافة ... هى تعتمد على جساءة العنصر .. بمعنى مثلا لو لديك كمرة 1متر عمق بعرض 12 سم ببساطة جساءة هذه الكمرة 
تساوى العمق تكعيب مضروبا فى عرض الكمرة مقسوما على 12 

ولكن فى الواقع جساءة الكمرة ستكون أقل من تلك القيمة لأن المقاطع الخرسانية أثناء التشغيل ووجود الأحمال عليها تتعرض لتشققات كما نعلم .. تلك التشققات تقلل من جساءة المقاطع عموما

لذلك أقترحت بعض الأكواد مثل الكود الأمريكى ubc1997 ثم بعد ذلك الكود ACI بالأحتفاظ بنفس المبدأ وأعنى هنا الألتزام بفرضيات نظرية المرونة مع تبنى فكرة تقليل الجساءات بنسب ما مقترحة طبعا ... أنها طريقة تقريبية لتبسيط حل المنشأ ...

لكن لو أردت الدقة مثلا .. فهناك التحليل اللاخطى والذى يقوم بعمل عدة محاولات لحل المنشأ وفى كل مرة يقوم بحساب الجساءة نتيجة لتعرضها لتشققات وهكذا ...

لكن كما نعلم القاعدة الذهبية لحل أى مشكلة أنشائية بصفة عامة هى بداية تبسيط الحل بقدر الأمكان .. لأن التعقيد قد يؤدى لأخطاء ...

وبحسب ما فهمت من سؤالك أود أن أوضح أن أختيار لأبعاد المقاطع لا يعنى أنك تمنع الكمرة أو لا تمنع الكمرة من نقل الأحمال .. نسبة ال 25% من جساءة البلاطة تعنى أن الجساءة الفعلية للبلاطة = 25% من جسائتها قبل التشقق والذى ساهم فى تقليل جسائتها بتلك النسبة هى الشروخ كما أشرنا وليس سبب اخر..

ولكن طالما أن جساءة البلاطة لا تساوى صفر إذن البلاطة ستساهم فى تقليل قيم العزوم والقص عن الحل اليدوى ...

ونقطة أخرى أختيارك للمقاطع لا يعنى أختيارك لقيم العزوم ففى كل مرة تختار سمك للبلاطة ستجد أن قيم العزوم على الكمرات ( لنفس قيم الأحمال ) سوف تختلف من حالة لأخرى 

أتمنى أن أكون قد أستطعت أن أجيب على نساؤلك 
ولو لديك أى أستفسار اخر أهلا بك

تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## qaisalkurdy (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا عالطرح الاكثر من الرائع


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية أشكر المهندس القدير أبو بكر على ذلك السؤال الرائع ..
> وصراحة ذلك السؤال - من وجهة نظرى - يمثل ثغرة ونقطة ضعف بمعظم كودات الخرسانة عامة ...
> 
> إن تصميم المقاطع الخرسانية بناء على نظرية الأنهيار أو ما نسميه Ultimate load تعتمد على فرض أساسى هام وهو أن الأنفعالات التى تحدث بالمقطع الخرسانى أنفعالات خطية Linear Strain ولكن لم تضع غالبية الأكواد حدودا لذلك الفرض إلا ببعض الأشارات القليلة والتى سوف أشير إليها...
> ...



موضوع اكثر من رائع مهندس مايكل 

لكن في طريقه ULTIMATE 

الكود الامريكي مثلا لا يعتبر الاجهادات خطيه لكنه ذكر انه الاجهادات لا تتوزع خطيا 

وانه لا بد من تقريب هذا الشكل اللا خطي الي اشكال معروفه مثل البرابولا او المستطيل 

وذكر قيم تجريبيه للا a وذكر معامل بيتا واحد (راجع pca note 10.2.2 )

كل هذا ليقرب التوزيع الغير خطي الي اشكال يمكن دراستها وذلك بناء علي عدة تجارب

اما بالنسبه لا يوجد حدود فالكود الامريكي ذكر انه هناك رو ماكس التي لا يجب ان تتخطاها 

نظرا لتغير الاجهادات وهذا مذكور في كتاب design od reinforced conc for dr. jack mccormac

في الباب الثالث 

لذا اعتقد ان التصميم لم يهمل هذه القيم الدنيا والقصوي بناء علي توزيع الاجهادات 

واشكركم علي هذا الموضوع الهائل 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## aymanallam (8 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> *بداية هناك نقطة هامة يجب أن نشير إليها وهى*​
> 
> الحل اليدوى يقوم بإهمال جساءة البلاطة الخرسانية بمعنى
> inertia of slab = zero
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع مهندس مايكل
> 
> لكن في طريقه ULTIMATE
> 
> ...


أهلا بك مهندس أبو عمر .. وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة ...
كما أود أيضا أن أشكرك على متابعتك تلك المناقشات ونقدك البناء لمشاركتى السابقة ...

وبمراجعتى مشاركتك السابقة أجد أن وجهة نظرك سليمة مئة بالمئة فيما يخص الأجهادات .. لكنك لو راجعت مشاركتى السابقة ستجد أننى لا أتكلم عن الأجهادات بل الأنفعالات ... بمعنى أن المقطع الخرسانى تحت تأثير الأحمال يدور فى مستوى واحد على جميع النقاط الواقعة بذلك المستوى مما يسبب أنفعالا خطيا لذلك المقطع ...ذلك هو أحد الأفتراضات الأساسية المستخدمة لتصميم المقاطع بطريقة ال ultimate 

أن هذا الفرض حتى يظل سارى المفعول لابد أن يتحدد بنسب معينة لأبعاد المقطع .. ولكنك تجد أن الأكواد بصفة عامة - بحسب ما أعرف - لم تشير لتلك النسب ...

بعكس مثلا أكواد المنشاءات المعدنية التى تضع حدودا ونسب للمقاطع لا يمكن للمصمم أن يتجاوزها ...

فكان سؤال المهندس الفاضل أبو بكر قد طرح ذلك السؤال إلى أى مدى يجوز أعتبار الكمرة كأنها جزء من البلاطة أو بمعنى اخر نقوم بعمل نموذج لها كأنها عنصر قشرى أو كأنها عنصر خطى (فريم) .. فبعد البحث والدراسة وجد أن ذلك الموضوع مهمل كلية بغالبية الأكواد المعروفة مثل الكود الأمريكى أو البريطانى أو الأوربى .. 

ستجد فقط شذرات قليلة لتصميم المقاطع الخاصة بالكمرات العميقة والأعمدة ...
فلو زاد مثلا عمق المقطع عن 4 أضعاف السمك يصمم العمود على أنه حائط 
وبالمثل الكمرات العميقة ...

أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت ذلك الألتباس .. ويشرفنى دائما أن نستمر بتلك المناقشات البناءة ..

مرة أخرى أكرر جزيل شكرى لك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مرة أخرى زملائى الأفاضل أود ان نستكمل معا ذلك الموضوع
> 
> لقد تم طرح ذلك الموضوع للمناقشة :
> 
> ...


 
Hidden Beams​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أهلا بك مهندس أبو عمر .. وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة ...
> كما أود أيضا أن أشكرك على متابعتك تلك المناقشات ونقدك البناء لمشاركتى السابقة ...
> 
> وبمراجعتى مشاركتك السابقة أجد أن وجهة نظرك سليمة مئة بالمئة فيما يخص الأجهادات .. لكنك لو راجعت مشاركتى السابقة ستجد أننى لا أتكلم عن الأجهادات بل الأنفعالات ... بمعنى أن المقطع الخرسانى تحت تأثير الأحمال يدور فى مستوى واحد على جميع النقاط الواقعة بذلك المستوى مما يسبب أنفعالا خطيا لذلك المقطع ...ذلك هو أحد الأفتراضات الأساسية المستخدمة لتصميم المقاطع بطريقة ال ultimate
> ...



اشكرك اخي العزيز علي هذا الاسلوب الراقي في الحوار 

نعم اتفق معاك تمام في انه يعتبر توزيع الانفعال بالنسبه للخرسانه والحديد 

يتناسب خطيا مع N.A وهذا من الفروض الاساسيه لحاله ultimate في التصميم 

لكن هذا لا يمنع ابدا ان هناك حدود لقيم الانفعال اذكر منها هنا مثال بسيط 

عند حساب معامل تخفيض المقاومه (فاي) فكما تعرف ان هناك فاي للعنصر المعرض لعزم 

تكون عاليه 9. اما الشير فاقل والاعمده اقل مايمكن لماذا ؟ لان في الاعمده مقاومه الضغط 

للخرسانه هي الحاكمه والموضوع طويل قد اشرحه فيما بعد 

وهذا مثال بسيط من كتاب في تصميم الخرسانه 





ارجو ان تكون وجه نظري قد اوضحت 

ولك مني كل التقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> اشكرك اخي العزيز علي هذا الاسلوب الراقي في الحوار
> 
> نعم اتفق معاك تمام في انه يعتبر توزيع الانفعال بالنسبه للخرسانه والحديد
> 
> ...


م ابو عمر

لقد أرفقت مشاركة رائعة جدا 
سوف أراجع تلك الفقرات ونستمر بالمناقشة بإذن الله

أكرر لك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك المشجعة 

تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## saber83 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخ ميشيل على هذا التوضيح


----------



## saber83 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال الى الاخ العزيز ميشيل
هل من المفترض ان احرر العزوم على الكمرات الثانوية واحرر torsion على كامل المنشأ فى sap او غيره فى البرامج الانشائية ليكون اقرب الى الحل اليدوى بناء على الكود المصرى


ولك منى خالص التحية والشكر على سعة صدركم لتقبل الاستفسارات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أكتوبر 2011)

saber83 قال:


> سؤال الى الاخ العزيز ميشيل
> هل من المفترض ان احرر العزوم على الكمرات الثانوية واحرر torsion على كامل المنشأ فى sap او غيره فى البرامج الانشائية ليكون اقرب الى الحل اليدوى بناء على الكود المصرى
> 
> 
> ولك منى خالص التحية والشكر على سعة صدركم لتقبل الاستفسارات


 
لو لديك مثال معين نقوم بدراسته ...حتى أعرف ما تقصد 

لكن بصفة عامة بعض المكاتب الأستشارية تقوم بتحرير العزوم من الكمرات الثانوية المثبتة على كمرات رئيسية ... ونعم هناك أختلاف بالنتائج ... 

ربما أنت تقصد بال torsion العزم الذى ينتقل من الكمرة الثانوية مسببا دورن أو تورشن على الكمرة الرئيسية ... 
نستطيع أن نلاحظ أختلاف النتائج بكل سهولة ..

إذن من خلال طرحك لذلك السؤال الرائع جدا وأسمح لى أن أشكرك لعرضك لتلك المشكلة ..
دعنا قبل أن ننتقل لدراسة الكمرات المدفونة ..نناقش تلك المشكلة ونحاول أن نحصل على أفضل الحلول الممكنة ونقدم تفسيرا لذلك ...

أشكرك لدورك الفعال فى تحديث وتجديد تلك المناقشات 

تقبل منى خالص التحية وجزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mazen khanfer (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس ميشيل ارجو توضيح كيف نحرر torsion عمليا على الساب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mazen khanfer قال:


> مهندس ميشيل ارجو توضيح كيف نحرر torsion عمليا على الساب


 
قم بأختيار العنصر الذى تريد تحرير عزوم الفتل 
ثم من القائمة التالية 
Assign >Frame> Releases 
سوف تظهر لك نافذة بها بداية العنصر ونهاية العنصر والقوة أو العزم المطلوب تحريرها

فمثلا لتحرير العنصر من الفتل (التورشن ) أختار أما بداية العنصر أو نهايته 
لاحظ أنك لو أخترت كل من بداية ونهاية العنصر وحررتهما من التورشن سيصبح العنصر غير مستقر 
لذلك أما أن تختار بداية ألعنصر أو نهاية العنصر


----------



## sharawi civil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز / ميشيل 
اذا كانت لدينا بلاطة مصمتة SOLID SLAB بابعاد 4X10 متر و سمك 20 سم و مستندة على كمرات حول كل الاطراف مليثياً ابعادها 25X/70 سم و غير مستمرة ، محققة اقل سماكة حسب الجدول 9.5(a) بالكود الامريكي للبلاطة باعتبارها ONE-WAY في اتجاه البعد القصير 4 متر .
بالتحليل اليدوي تعتبر البلاطة مستندة استناد بسيط على الكمرات بطول 10 متر ، وكل العزوم تكون في الاتجاه القصير ويساوي wl2/8 اما في الاتجاه الطويل فالعزم قليل جداً و كذلك الترخيم يحسب وفقاً لذلك .
اذا تم تحليل هذه البلاطة ببرنامج safe12 نجد نتائج مختلفة تماماً عن الحل اليدوي 
1- العزوم في البلاطة تقريباً متساوي في الاتجاهين ،
2 - الانحناء والترخيم للبلاطة في الاتجاه الطويل للبلاطة قيمته كبيرة جداً بالنسبة للاتجاه القصير 4 متر .
ارجو مناقشة الموضوع ولك شكري وتحياتي .


----------



## sherief2003 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
تحياتى لك


----------



## a8484 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وبارك الله فيمن شارك باي راي اثري الحس الهندسي للمهندس المدني وخاصة من الناحية الانشائية الفت نظر سعادتكم الي ان معظمنا علق فقط علي تقريبا السوليد سلاب وعلاقة الكمرات بالبلاطات والحياة تتطور والان اصبح بشكل كبير بلاطات الفلات سلاب اكثر انتشارا لما تتميز بة من سهولة في التنفيذ وسطح سفلي مستوي وسهولة التوزيع للحوائط الي اخر المميزات المعلومة للجميع ايض الهولو بلوك منتشرة بشكل كبير ولو جلسنا نعد انواع الاسقف او الانظمة الانشائية للابنية العادية لوجدنا عدد كبير من الانظمة . اذا ولتتطور التكنولوجيا وللسرعة لابد من اننا يوم من اليام كمهندسين عاملين سنلجا للبرامج وعندها لن يكون هناك مجال للحلول اليدوية لذا اري انة لابد التركيز علي برنامج انشائي معين مثلا الساب ونقوم بعمل معايرة لة مقارنة بالحلول اليدوية او الثيوريتيكال ونقوم بوضع فاكتورز او نسب معينة حتي نستطيع ان نخرج النتائج المرجوة وشكرا


----------



## nawalid6 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس ميشيل تحياتي علي هذا الموضوع القيم وتقبل تحياتي واعتذاري
اخوك م وليد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 أكتوبر 2011)

sharawi civil قال:


> الاخ العزيز / ميشيل
> اذا كانت لدينا بلاطة مصمتة solid slab بابعاد 4x10 متر و سمك 20 سم و مستندة على كمرات حول كل الاطراف مليثياً ابعادها 25x/70 سم و غير مستمرة ، محققة اقل سماكة حسب الجدول 9.5(a) بالكود الامريكي للبلاطة باعتبارها one-way في اتجاه البعد القصير 4 متر .
> بالتحليل اليدوي تعتبر البلاطة مستندة استناد بسيط على الكمرات بطول 10 متر ، وكل العزوم تكون في الاتجاه القصير ويساوي wl2/8 اما في الاتجاه الطويل فالعزم قليل جداً و كذلك الترخيم يحسب وفقاً لذلك .
> اذا تم تحليل هذه البلاطة ببرنامج safe12 نجد نتائج مختلفة تماماً عن الحل اليدوي
> ...


 
بعد الرد على المشاركة رقم 123 ودراسة موضوع التورشن سأقوم بالرد على مشاركتك وأعتذر لك عن أى تأخير غير مقصود 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 أكتوبر 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> مهندس ميشيل تحياتي علي هذا الموضوع القيم وتقبل تحياتي واعتذاري
> اخوك م وليد


 :7::7:
أهلا بك م وليد وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 أكتوبر 2011)

a8484 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وبارك الله فيمن شارك باي راي اثري الحس الهندسي للمهندس المدني وخاصة من الناحية الانشائية الفت نظر سعادتكم الي ان معظمنا علق فقط علي تقريبا السوليد سلاب وعلاقة الكمرات بالبلاطات والحياة تتطور والان اصبح بشكل كبير بلاطات الفلات سلاب اكثر انتشارا لما تتميز بة من سهولة في التنفيذ وسطح سفلي مستوي وسهولة التوزيع للحوائط الي اخر المميزات المعلومة للجميع ايض الهولو بلوك منتشرة بشكل كبير ولو جلسنا نعد انواع الاسقف او الانظمة الانشائية للابنية العادية لوجدنا عدد كبير من الانظمة . اذا ولتتطور التكنولوجيا وللسرعة لابد من اننا يوم من اليام كمهندسين عاملين سنلجا للبرامج وعندها لن يكون هناك مجال للحلول اليدوية لذا اري انة لابد التركيز علي برنامج انشائي معين مثلا الساب ونقوم بعمل معايرة لة مقارنة بالحلول اليدوية او الثيوريتيكال ونقوم بوضع فاكتورز او نسب معينة حتي نستطيع ان نخرج النتائج المرجوة وشكرا


 
أشكرك على المشاركة

وأود لو يسمح الوقت لمناقشة مزيدا من الموضوعات التى طرحتها 

وكما تقول الحكمة الواجبات أكثر من الأوقات ...

وأهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب
ويشرفنا متابعتك 

خالص تحياتى


----------



## ابوالزود (23 أغسطس 2014)

*السلام عليكم .. نتمنى تكملة الحورات 

والشكر الجزيل للاستاذ ميشيل ادوارد .. نتمنى لك التوفيق اكثر واكثر وللاخوة المشاركين ايضا ..*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 أغسطس 2015)

حينما عاودت قراءة هذا الموضوع مرة أخرى 
لاحظت عبقرية هؤلاء الذين قدموا لنا هذه الحلول اليدوية كما نسميها 

ببساطة يمكن أن نفكر بشكل مبسط وسهل 

جساءة العناصر تعنى طاقة الإنفعال التى تنتقل لتلك العناصر نتيجة للأحمال

فحينما نضع جساءة عنصر ما بصفر فذلك ببساطة يعنى أن مقدار طاقة الأنفعال التى تنتقل إليه بصفر

فحينما يكون لدينا حمل موزع ينتقل لكمرتين مثلا 
جساءة الكمرة الاول = جساءة الكمرة الثانية فيمكن تقريبا أن نقول أن 

طاقة الإنفعال الكلية = طاقة الإنفعال التى تنتقل للكمرة الاولى + طاقة الإنفعال التى تنتقل للكمرة الثانية

إذن لو فرضنا أن جساءة الكمرة الأولى = صفر فذلك يعنى أن كل الطاقة ستنتقل للكمرة الثانية 


إننا يمكن أن نستفيد من هذه الطريقة المبسطة فى حل الكثير من المشكلات الإنشائية 

فمثلا حينما نصمم حوائط القص 
إن جساءة أى عنصر من العناصر الانشائية سواء كان أعمدة أو إطارات يعنى ذلك أن مقدار طاقة الانفعال نتيجة الأحمال الأفقية لا تنتقل مئة بالمئة لحوائط القص


وحينما نريد أن نقلل من مقدار الطاقة التى تنتقل لأى عنصر إنشائي علينا بتخفيض جسائته مما يقلل من نصيب الطاقة المنتقلة لذلك العنصر

والعكس صحيح 

فمثلا لو لدينا حوائط قص بجسائة لا نهائية فذلك يعنى مثلا أن طاقة الانفعال المنتقلة للأعمدة والأطارات حتما ستساوى صفر


ولو عدنا للحلول اليديوية للبلاطات والكمرات تجد ان الحل اليدوي يقوم بوضع مئة بالمئة من الحمولات على الكمرات 

إن ذلك الفرض لن يتحقق إلا إذا كانت جساءة البلاطات بصفر 

فهنا علينا أن نلاحظ أهمية التفكير المنطقى لتبسيط الحل الإنشائي إلى أن نصل للقيم القصوى التى تسبب إنهيار العناصر

ومعذرة للإطالة 

مع خالص شكرى لكم جميعا


----------



## سردشت (28 أغسطس 2015)

والله موضوع في غاية الاهمية.


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (22 نوفمبر 2015)

مهندس *mecheil.edwar السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ذكرت حضرتك موضوع ** Equilibrium Torsion & **Combat able Torsion ياريت لو حضرتك تزودنا بخبرتك فى هذا الموضوع لانة فى خلاف فى اهمال التورشن من النوع **Combat able Torsion لان عند عدم اهمالة كثير من الكمرات تكون غير امنة 

الموضوع الاخر موضوع ال Hidden Beam 
اتمنى ان تتفضل مشكور بتزويدنا بخبرتك لان الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية *


----------



## ameercov62 (24 نوفمبر 2015)

موضوع رائع .... ارجو من المشرفين تثبيته


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 أكتوبر 2016)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> مهندس mecheil.edwar السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ذكرت حضرتك موضوع Equilibrium Torsion & Combat able Torsion ياريت لو حضرتك تزودنا بخبرتك فى هذا الموضوع لانة فى خلاف فى اهمال التورشن من النوع Combat able Torsion لان عند عدم اهمالة كثير من الكمرات تكون غير امنة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أطرح هذا السؤال الجميل لكل زملائنا للبحث والمناقشة


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (15 أكتوبر 2016)

لابد من التوفيق بين الحل اليدوى والبرامج عن طريق معاملات خاصة تستخدم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مايو 2017)

للرفع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مايو 2017)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أطرح هذا السؤال الجميل لكل زملائنا للبحث والمناقشة



هنا تأتي أهمية التفكير المنطقي لتبسيط الحل الانشائي كما أشار المهندس القدير [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION] حيث يجب تقدير كل حالة بقدرها فاذا وجدنا أن عزوم الالتواء على الكمرات يمكن أن تتوزع بين العناصر الانشائية المختلفة مثل الكمرات و البلاطات و الأعمدة فيمكن تخفيض ال Torsional constant للكمرات أما في حالة عدم امكانية مشاركة البلاطات و الأعمدة فلا يجب تخفيض هذا المعامل ..
تحياتي


----------

